# España está llena de talento tirado a la basura



## Doctor Nunca (30 Jun 2022)

Me canso de verlo. Chavales jóvenes que de haber nacido en otro lugar, quizás en otra época, se habrían comido el mundo, llenos de talento potencial, viendo la vida pasar; aguantando a un palillero en la hostelería, puteados indefinidamente entre másters, cursillos, títulos de idiomas, prácticas no remuneradas, etc, pastoreados por un sistema educativo que es un nido de parásitos, soportando la dualidad en el mercado laboral y el rodillo de la langostada que lo exprime, relegado sentimentalmente por la burbuja sexual, los portales de empleo que le chupan los datos, el paro por falta de enchufe, las estafas académicas y laborales, las sucesivas crisis de un modelo productivo ineficiente, la pandemia, el optimismo obligatorio, los psiquiatras y el negocio de la autoayuda que viven de su dolor, el feminismo..

...Es muy duro tener todo a un palmo de la mano y que un conglomerado de hijos de puta y mafias que controlan el estado te lo impidan. Contemplar, impotente, día tras día, como te roban tu vida e impiden realizar tu esencia mientras los niños de papá pueden salvarse de la quema.

España es una tragedia humana que devora a sus hijos


----------



## Alarkos (30 Jun 2022)

Esto es España


----------



## Black Jack (30 Jun 2022)

Sinceramente, creo que el que vale, vale, y el que necesita que le lleven de la manita para triunfar realmente no merece triunfar. El joven que vale acaba trabajando de lo suyo, sea aquí o en Japón. Un chaval que no es capaz de ponerse a estudiar noruego viendo que en Noruega hay plazas de lo suyo, ese chaval no vale para nada porque es un flojo y un empanado. Que sí, que ojalá en España se pudiera premiar más el talento, pero la realidad es la que es, y el que no sabe adaptarse a la realidad no merece nada.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (30 Jun 2022)

*leviatán intensifies!!!*


----------



## Saluter (30 Jun 2022)

Bueno ¿y que hacen que no se sublevan? Has mencionado todos los materiales que se necesitan para una rebelión. Talento, hartazgo, injusticias, corrupción, puteo continuo y pérdida del tiempo de la vida. O al menos que empiecen a desobedecer y a ser mas contestatarios. Nunca la juventud había sido tan sumisa, callada y obediente como la de ahora, ni media salida de todo, ninguna mala cara, nada de plantar cara o proponer alternativas... ¿que ocurre?


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que el que vale, vale, y el que necesita que le lleven de la manita para triunfar realmente no merece triunfar. El joven que vale acaba trabajando de lo suyo, sea aquí o en Japón. Un chaval que no es capaz de ponerse a estudiar noruego viendo que en Noruega hay plazas de lo suyo, ese chaval no vale para nada porque es un flojo y un empanado. Que sí, que ojalá en España se pudiera premiar más el talento, pero la realidad es la que es, y el que no sabe adaptarse a la realidad no merece nada.



Como la charo bombera de Galicia 

Que talento esa forma de agarrar la manguera...

*




*


----------



## Gonzalor (30 Jun 2022)

Los políticos convirtieron a España en un país de funcionarios, putas y camareros, y ahora los funcionarios tele”trabajan”, el PSOE y Podemos quieren acabar con las putas, y los camareros dicen que va a remar su puta madre por 1000€ que se les van en transporte, alquiler e impuestos. Vamos, que aquí no dobla el lomo y produce NI DIOS.
España está acabada.


----------



## #SrLobo (30 Jun 2022)

normal en la España del enchufismo y la titulitis


----------



## computer_malfuction (30 Jun 2022)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Como la charo bombera de Galicia
> 
> Que talento esa forma de agarrar la manguera...
> 
> ...



Igual es que está enseñada a agarrar otras mangueras.


----------



## Individuo soberano (30 Jun 2022)

... y todavía queda lo mejor por llegar


----------



## Saluter (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que el que vale, vale, y el que necesita que le lleven de la manita para triunfar realmente no merece triunfar. El joven que vale acaba trabajando de lo suyo, sea aquí o en Japón. Un chaval que no es capaz de ponerse a estudiar noruego viendo que en Noruega hay plazas de lo suyo, ese chaval no vale para nada porque es un flojo y un empanado. Que sí, que ojalá en España se pudiera premiar más el talento, pero la realidad es la que es, y el que no sabe adaptarse a la realidad no merece nada.



El que vale, vale, pero no es lo mismo tener encima una montaña de mierda de la que primero has de salir, que tener el lugar del triunfo a un metro. Las circunstancias influyen, amijo. Si te fijas, no es siempre la gente mas guapa la que llega a actriz ni el mas talentoso el que llega a ocupar un puesto directivo de una empresa. Como puedes ver, no se trata solo de talento.


----------



## entropico (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que el que vale, vale, y el que necesita que le lleven de la manita para triunfar realmente no merece triunfar. El joven que vale acaba trabajando de lo suyo, sea aquí o en Japón. Un chaval que no es capaz de ponerse a estudiar noruego viendo que en Noruega hay plazas de lo suyo, ese chaval no vale para nada porque es un flojo y un empanado. Que sí, que ojalá en España se pudiera premiar más el talento, pero la realidad es la que es, y el que no sabe adaptarse a la realidad no merece nada.



O que se haga astronauta si no encuentra trabajo, no te jode. O que monte una Amazon, sino es un flojo.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (30 Jun 2022)

Emigrar es la unica salida para tener una vida economicamente decente y posibilidades de auto-realizarse.
El funcivagariado solo da la parte economica.
Peeeeero la gente sigue votando lo de siempre, asi que ajo y agua.


----------



## Akira. (30 Jun 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Me canso de verlo. Chavales jóvenes que de haber nacido en otro lugar, quizás en otra época, se habrían comido el mundo, llenos de talento potencial, viendo la vida pasar; aguantando a un palillero en la hostelería, puteados indefinidamente entre másters, cursillos, títulos de idiomas, prácticas no remuneradas, etc, pastoreados por un sistema educativo que es un nido de parásitos, soportando la dualidad en el mercado laboral y el rodillo de la langostada que lo exprime, relegado sentimentalmente por la burbuja sexual, los portales de empleo que le chupan los datos, el paro por falta de enchufe, las estafas académicas y laborales, las sucesivas crisis de un modelo productivo ineficiente, la pandemia, el optimismo obligatorio, los psiquiatras y el negocio de la autoayuda que viven de su dolor, el feminismo..
> 
> ...Es muy duro tener todo a un palmo de la mano y que un conglomerado de hijos de puta y mafias que controlan el estado te lo impidan. Contemplar, impotente, día tras día, como te roban tu vida e impiden realizar tu esencia mientras los niños de papá pueden salvarse de la quema.
> 
> España es una tragedia humana que devora a sus hijos



No entendí muy bien esa parte ¿cómo que falta de enchufe? S lo que más parasita en este país (entre otras cosas) es el enchufe. El enchufe es una de tantas, lo que crea el paro entre personas que de verdad se lo están trabajando y nadie lo valora.
Por lo demás estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## fluffy (30 Jun 2022)

Interesante punto de vista.


----------



## Black Jack (30 Jun 2022)

entropico dijo:


> O que se haga astronauta si no encuentra trabajo, no te jode. O que monte una Amazon, sino es un flojo.



No reduzcas al absurdo, sabes que tengo razón. Investiga dónde hay demanda de tus habilidades, aprende el idioma y lárgate allí. De toda la puta vida sobrevive el que se adapta, si te resignas a tu destino y no haces nada para cambiarlo, pues sí, eres un flojo y un empanado.


----------



## Black Jack (30 Jun 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> El que vale, vale, pero no es lo mismo tener encima una montaña de mierda de la que primero has de salir, que tener el lugar del triunfo a un metro. Las circunstancias influyen, amijo. Si te fijas, no es siempre la gente mas guapa la que llega a actriz ni el mas talentoso el que llega a ocupar un puesto directivo de una empresa. Como puedes ver, no se trata solo de talento.



Eso es justo lo que digo, hacen falta talento, cojones e iniciativa.


----------



## todoayen (30 Jun 2022)

El que vale, vale.
Cuando el río suena, agua lleva.
No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano.
Dame pan y llámame tonto.
Ande yo caliente, ríase la gente.

Pero idiota no ves que los países que prosperan son los que aprovechan a todo el mundo? A los que valen y a los que no valen. Creando oportunidades para todos. 
Pero esas oportunidades no son posibles cuando el empleo debe soportar las cargas fiscales de unas clases pasivas enormes.

Y con cada patera, más cargas.


----------



## Acidonitrix (30 Jun 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Emigrar es la unica salida para tener una vida economicamente decente y posibilidades de auto-realizarse.
> El funcivagariado solo da la parte economica.
> Peeeeero la gente sigue votando lo de siempre, asi que ajo y agua.



No es tanto la corriente ideológica, sino el fracaso institucionalizado retroalimentándose.
Nuestro sistema educativo está diseñado para generar borregos. Es un engranaje más de un leviatán que solo existe para engordar.
Nos pintan el morro países hasta ayer del tercer (o segundo) mundo en educación, y la solución es más de todo lo que hace que nos lo pinten.
Hay que entrenar a los hijos para que ahuequen el ala en cuanto se pongan de pie.

Magnífica explicación.


----------



## Socom (30 Jun 2022)

Alarkos dijo:


> Esto es España
> Ver archivo adjunto 1106460



Entonces hay que ser optimistas, luego vienen los Dioses a sacarnos del entuerto, yo creo que a nosotros nos salva Poseidón.


----------



## Ds_84 (30 Jun 2022)

Lo que determina el exito es la distancia con la IMPRESORA.

He visto autdnticos manginas montar empresas y levantarse MILLONES de euros en una ronda de financiación y hablaban peor inglés qie Fernando Alonso.

Si la impresora estuviera en Madrid y no en Frankfurt las cosas serían diferentes, no es un tema genético ni de adn, es el entorno y la distancia que te separa de la financiación y los recursos.


----------



## todoayen (30 Jun 2022)

Luego nos extraña que la izquierda siga siendo votada por tanta gente.

Que crees que va a hacer un joven que se ha esforzado pero le tratan como un paria porque no estudio noruego y se fue de su país?

Pues que a la mierda todo y que arda Roma!!
A romper la baraja, la puta al río, revolución!!

Y en ese caldo es donde se cocinan las dictaduras comunistas.


----------



## Ally (30 Jun 2022)

Por no hablar de la gente q está opositando con ataques de ansiedad, depresión...sin cotizar, sn hacer contactos, conzoco unos cuántos. Ojalá aprueben pero es q no hay para todos...


----------



## Tiresias (30 Jun 2022)

En España al clavo que destaca se le pega un buen martillazo y se le nivela con los demás.


----------



## todoayen (30 Jun 2022)

Es que el ingeniero brillante necesita profes para sus hijos, personal pa que le limpie la casa, pa que reponga en los súper....
O es que sirve de algo un motor que no está conectado a nada?

El motor es la pieza de ingeniería más importante de un coche pero sin neumáticos para rodar, sin amortiguadores, sin asientos.....no es un puto coche.


----------



## carlosjpc (30 Jun 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Igual es que está enseñada a agarrar otras mangueras.


----------



## CommiePig (30 Jun 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> normal en la España del enchufismo y la titulitis



la soberbia inmunda de creernos grandes de nada


a ver si somos un poco humildes, para ser mejores cada día de una puta vez


----------



## CommiePig (30 Jun 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Igual es que está enseñada a agarrar otras mangueras.



el feminismo woke de la marquesa, tu traga que cobraras sin remar forever


----------



## Hipérbole (30 Jun 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> España es una tragedia humana que devora a sus hijos



De acuerdo, pero el mundo entero. Pero es entendible que se enfoque en donde vivimos.


----------



## Lian (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que el que vale, vale, y el que necesita que le lleven de la manita para triunfar realmente no merece triunfar. El joven que vale acaba trabajando de lo suyo, sea aquí o en Japón. Un chaval que no es capaz de ponerse a estudiar noruego viendo que en Noruega hay plazas de lo suyo, ese chaval no vale para nada porque es un flojo y un empanado. Que sí, que ojalá en España se pudiera premiar más el talento, pero la realidad es la que es, y el que no sabe adaptarse a la realidad no merece nada.



Te has cubierto de gloria con el comentario, te habrás quedado a gusto y todo. En mi trabajo hay gente muy competente, trabajadora y responsable con lo que hacen a los que se le pisa y sabotea el trabajo constantemente porque si, o no le dan ni la mas mínima importancia simplemente por destacar sobre el resto. Todo esto por no ser un lamebotas, o porque no salen con el jefe de running o de copas como si hacen otros. En cambio los que si salen de copas y llevan chorizos y quesos del pueblo al jefe, están bien vistos, muy bien valorados y casi todos ellos, con promoción regalada... y esto no pasa solo en mi trabajo, pasa en todos.

En españa si no eres un ser despreciable, cretino y mediocre (mas que el que dirige...) no llegas a ser nada. Pasa en todos los ámbitos, sectores y trabajos. No es cuestión de ser un débil, es mas, no tiene nada que ver porque el que tiene potencial lo normal que debería hacer toda empresa es explotar ese potencial y premiar mas que penalizar. A todos nos iría mucho mejor. Y esto sin contar a los sindicalistas, que sin oficio ni beneficio están en los mejores puestos, todos ligeros, de oficialia sin saber... y sin problemas de ningún tipo con la empresa aparte de disponer de ciertos privilegios.

Que a estas alturas haya alguien viniendo con el cuento de que la gente es floja por no irse a buscar la oportunidad fuera, es que el problema es mas grave de lo que pensamos. Pero bueno, que al final la realidad es la que es y la vemos a diario los que de verdad vamos al trabajo a trabajar, a ganar una nómina y hacer las cosas bien, en vez de hacer migas con el jefe para colocarse.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que el que vale, vale, y el que necesita que le lleven de la manita para triunfar realmente no merece triunfar. El joven que vale acaba trabajando de lo suyo, sea aquí o en Japón. Un chaval que no es capaz de ponerse a estudiar noruego viendo que en Noruega hay plazas de lo suyo, ese chaval no vale para nada porque es un flojo y un empanado. Que sí, que ojalá en España se pudiera premiar más el talento, pero la realidad es la que es, y el que no sabe adaptarse a la realidad no merece nada.




Hay personas que tienen responsabilidades de una cosa que se llama familia, no todo el mundo puede abandonar a sus mayores sin mirar atrás.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Jun 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Emigrar es la unica salida para tener una vida economicamente decente y posibilidades de auto-realizarse.
> El funcivagariado solo da la parte economica.
> Peeeeero la gente sigue votando lo de siempre, asi que ajo y agua.



los funcionarios y viejos no son gente.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (30 Jun 2022)

llevo mucho tiempo escuchando eso de que la generación del baby boom se extingue laboralmente en menos de 10 años y muchos sectores van a quedarse sin mano de obra cualificada


----------



## Okjito (30 Jun 2022)

Desconozco el resto de ramas...pero en la mia, que es la ingenieria... En 8 años en el sector he visto decenas, y diría que un centenar, de casos de gente muy muy válida capaces de acabar de IJP o Jefe de Manteniento largarse. Principalmente Francia, Suiza y Alemania. Además es siempre lo mismo.... los proveedores tratan con ellos, ven el talento, les ofrecen puesto y se piran.

Yo soy de los que se ha quedado... estuve un par de años en Francia pero no es lo mio. Al final esta gente que se va son las que hacen funcionar las fábricas...y con ello los países. Suelen ser gente cansada del funcionariado español. Reconozcamos que el Estado español es demasiado grande (el Frances es peor...pero pagan mejor)...y que el principal problema de españa es la masiva cantidad de funcionarios haciendo trabajos sin valor añadido que tenemos

Edit: Esa gente muy muy valida las tenemos a puñados en nuestras fabricas trabajando de becarios 1 o incluso 2 años hasta que se piran. Porque no los contratamos??? basicamente porque para contratar en españa tienes que estar muy muy muy seguro...puesto que luego el coste de despido es excesivo...además de los costes de contratación asociados...la riggidez en el mercado español es demasiado.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Jun 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Que a estas alturas haya alguien viniendo con el cuento de que* la gente es floja por no irse a buscar la oportunidad fuera*, es que el problema es mas grave de lo que pensamos. Pero bueno, que al final la realidad es la que es y la vemos a diario los que de verdad vamos al trabajo a trabajar, a ganar una nómina y hacer las cosas bien, en vez de hacer migas con el jefe para colocarse.



es el discursito libegal hezpañol
de esos langostos que se creen que se han hecho a si mismos
ellos no se fueron fuera.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Jun 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> *Luego nos extraña que la izquierda siga siendo votada por tanta gente.*
> 
> Que crees que va a hacer un joven que se ha esforzado pero le tratan como un paria porque no estudio noruego y se fue de su país?
> 
> ...





la izquierda LGTBI PRO INMIGROIDE etc....
ya claro



la unica revolucion que se tiene que gestar es la NS ,
donde comunistas e invasores comparten cuneta. 
y libegales tambien.


----------



## Black Jack (30 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hay personas que tienen responsabilidades de una cosa que se llama familia, no todo el mundo puede abandonar a sus mayores sin mirar atrás.



No hay mayor aliciente para intentar prosperar que la familia, no me vale como excusa.


----------



## Lian (30 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> la izquierda LGTBI PRO INMIGROIDE etc....
> ya claro
> 
> 
> ...



Aprende a escribir y expresarte y luego opinas.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Jun 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Aprende a escribir y expresarte y luego opinas.



que yo sepa solo hay un taliban ortografico en el foro
y no eres tu.


----------



## il banditto (30 Jun 2022)

Por mi entorno y gente con la que he estudiado, la gran mayoría está encantada con ese sistema, jijij tengo 3 máster y he pagao 500€ por un papel que dice que sé hablar un idioma. Tienen el síndrome del esclavo feliz. Quisiera creer que la juventud tiene 2 cojones y es el sistema lo que les putea la vida, pero la realidad es que la gran mayoría son unos mariconazos que sueñan con aprobar una mierda de oposición y mover papeles durante 40 años en un edificio gris.


----------



## laresial (30 Jun 2022)

España va a implosionar, es practicamente invitable, lo han diseñado así.
Solo puede salvarnos un milagro.
Caso de ganar un partido patriota en España en los próximos 20 años.
Casi todas las ayudas sociales iban a ser disminuidas, así como los impuestos que sangran a las clases trabajadoras, y limitan la capacidad de prosperar de los empresarios y agricultores a no ser que se vayan al extranjero o contraten siempre extranjeros que están subvencionados.
Al final en la actualidad con la política de impuestos cero los 5 primeros años, o los acuerdos que haya llegado el gobierno español con China, tienes negocios chinos en cada esquina de las calles de Madrid, desde "chinos" a peluquerías, fruterias y demás.

Nos gobiernan criminales genocidas que odian España, y un pueblo de aborregados que se han puesto el 92% unas inyecciones experimentales por una enfermedad que es como una gripe por si acaso mueren...

Y encima salían a aplaudir a las 20:00 a quienes les encerraban.

Ahora bien, hay esperanza en la oscuridad, una luz brillará y llevará a los desesperados a la salida.


----------



## ElMayoL (30 Jun 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Me canso de verlo. Chavales jóvenes que de haber nacido en otro lugar, quizás en otra época, se habrían comido el mundo, llenos de talento potencial, viendo la vida pasar; aguantando a un palillero en la hostelería, puteados indefinidamente entre másters, cursillos, títulos de idiomas, prácticas no remuneradas, etc, pastoreados por un sistema educativo que es un nido de parásitos, soportando la dualidad en el mercado laboral y el rodillo de la langostada que lo exprime, relegado sentimentalmente por la burbuja sexual, los portales de empleo que le chupan los datos, el paro por falta de enchufe, las estafas académicas y laborales, las sucesivas crisis de un modelo productivo ineficiente, la pandemia, el optimismo obligatorio, los psiquiatras y el negocio de la autoayuda que viven de su dolor, el feminismo..
> 
> ...Es muy duro tener todo a un palmo de la mano y que un conglomerado de hijos de puta y mafias que controlan el estado te lo impidan. Contemplar, impotente, día tras día, como te roban tu vida e impiden realizar tu esencia mientras los niños de papá pueden salvarse de la quema.
> 
> España es una tragedia humana que devora a sus hijos



Totalmente.


----------



## Black Jack (30 Jun 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Te has cubierto de gloria con el comentario, te habrás quedado a gusto y todo. En mi trabajo hay gente muy competente, trabajadora y responsable con lo que hacen a los que se le pisa y sabotea el trabajo constantemente porque si, o no le dan ni la mas mínima importancia simplemente por destacar sobre el resto. Todo esto por no ser un lamebotas, o porque no salen con el jefe de running o de copas como si hacen otros. En cambio los que si salen de copas y llevan chorizos y quesos del pueblo al jefe, están bien vistos, muy bien valorados y casi todos ellos, con promoción regalada... y esto no pasa solo en mi trabajo, pasa en todos.
> 
> En españa si no eres un ser despreciable, cretino y mediocre (mas que el que dirige...) no llegas a ser nada. Pasa en todos los ámbitos, sectores y trabajos. No es cuestión de ser un débil, es mas, no tiene nada que ver porque el que tiene potencial lo normal que debería hacer toda empresa es explotar ese potencial y premiar mas que penalizar. A todos nos iría mucho mejor. Y esto sin constar a los sindicalistas, que sin oficio ni beneficio están en los mejores puestos, todos ligeros, de oficialia sin saber... y sin problemas de ningún tipo con la empresa aparte de disponer de ciertos privilegios.
> 
> Que a estas alturas haya alguien viniendo con el cuento de que la gente es floja por no irse a buscar la oportunidad fuera, es que el problema es mas grave de lo que pensamos. Pero bueno, que al final la realidad es la que es y la vemos a diario los que de verdad vamos al trabajo a trabajar, a ganar una nómina y hacer las cosas bien, en vez de hacer migas con el jefe para colocarse.



Tú y tus compañeros sois unos flojos. Si en tu empresa no te valoran LÁRGATE O LUCHA O ASUME QUE ERES UN PERDEDOR. Quedarte no hace sino validar mi punto de vista: la realidad es la que es, y si no te gusta, o la cambias o te adaptas, y si no lo haces realmente NO TIENES TALENTO, simplemente sabes hacer alguna cosilla bien, y encima eres un conformista que lo único que hace es refunfuñar en una esquina y que cuando le preguntan que qué dice, dice que nada, nada.


----------



## ElMayoL (30 Jun 2022)

entropico dijo:


> O que se haga astronauta si no encuentra trabajo, no te jode. O que monte una Amazon, sino es un flojo.



Montar una empresa como apple o Amazon en españa y en europa en general sería ilegal.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (30 Jun 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Me canso de verlo. Chavales jóvenes que de haber nacido en otro lugar, quizás en otra época, se habrían comido el mundo, llenos de talento potencial, viendo la vida pasar; aguantando a un palillero en la hostelería, puteados indefinidamente entre másters, cursillos, títulos de idiomas, prácticas no remuneradas, etc, pastoreados por un sistema educativo que es un nido de parásitos, soportando la dualidad en el mercado laboral y el rodillo de la langostada que lo exprime, relegado sentimentalmente por la burbuja sexual, los portales de empleo que le chupan los datos, el paro por falta de enchufe, las estafas académicas y laborales, las sucesivas crisis de un modelo productivo ineficiente, la pandemia, el optimismo obligatorio, los psiquiatras y el negocio de la autoayuda que viven de su dolor, el feminismo..
> 
> ...Es muy duro tener todo a un palmo de la mano y que un conglomerado de hijos de puta y mafias que controlan el estado te lo impidan. Contemplar, impotente, día tras día, como te roban tu vida e impiden realizar tu esencia mientras los niños de papá pueden salvarse de la quema.
> 
> España es una tragedia humana que devora a sus hijos


----------



## Camarlengolazo (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> El joven que vale acaba trabajando de lo suyo



el joven que vale,acaba trabajando donde nunca se puede imaginar,trabajar en lo "suyo" es lo mas convencionalista del mundo.
y x supuesto , si vale de verdad , ni noruego ni universidad ni ostias en vinagre.
actitud , compromiso y ganas de crecer.


----------



## aron01 (30 Jun 2022)

Más bien los gobiernos se dedican a expulsar a nuestros hijos o los mata, quizás va siendo hora de regular todo lo que entra de fuera para impedir más influencia masona sionista. Después de más de 40 años se ha demostrado que no funciona y cada vez vamos a peor.


----------



## dcuartero (30 Jun 2022)

Hoy Hacienda me ha robado mil euros por haber estado de Este el pasado año, ganando 634 eur de este, me han jodidos pero bien, juro que va a ser la última vez que estos HDP me cobran impuestos, no me voy de este País de Mierda xq tengo responsabilidades familiares, mi hijo es casi superdotado le diré que emigre de este país de mierda en cuanto acabe su carrera, le hablaré de lo mal que trata el Estado opresor confiscatorio con gente submileurista que estando en ERTE por OBLIGACION, encima le sale a pagar la renta, me alegra saber que mis impuestos se van a pagar talleres de pintate el toto o dar ayudas a etnias minoritarias que tienen más dinero que yo, espero que este puto país de mierda, QUIEBRE pronto.


----------



## Hermann Hoth (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que el que vale, vale, y el que necesita que le lleven de la manita para triunfar realmente no merece triunfar. El joven que vale acaba trabajando de lo suyo, sea aquí o en Japón. Un chaval que no es capaz de ponerse a estudiar noruego viendo que en Noruega hay plazas de lo suyo, ese chaval no vale para nada porque es un flojo y un empanado. Que sí, que ojalá en España se pudiera premiar más el talento, pero la realidad es la que es, y el que no sabe adaptarse a la realidad no merece nada.



Claro, con la nimia diferencia de que el que triunfa aquí termina cobrando 1400€ mataos, y el que triunfa en Holanda o Alemania se embolsa un x2 o x3 fácilmente.


----------



## Saluter (30 Jun 2022)

Otro boot que me ataca con política. Enteraos de una puta vez, soy anarquista.


----------



## Black Jack (30 Jun 2022)

Hermann Hoth dijo:


> Claro, con la nimia diferencia de que el que triunfa aquí termina cobrando 1400€ mataos, y el que triunfa en Holanda o Alemania se embolsa un x2 o x3 fácilmente.



Si crees que no cobras lo suficiente, vete a Holanda o Alemania, o lía un pollo en tu empresa, o monta tú una empresa. PERO NO HACER NADA MÁS QUE LLORIQUEAR CON QUE NO TIENES LO QUE TE MERECES NUNCA HARÁ QUE TENGAS LO QUE CREES QUE MERECES, que esa es otra, igual te sobreestimas...


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (30 Jun 2022)

Pues sí, esto es España. Una tierra que abre los brazos a la inmigración y putea a sus propios hijos. Luego nos quejamos de la falta de patriotismo...

Sin relaciones y contactos no eres nadie en España. Estoy harto de ver jovenes muy bien preparados en trabajos de mierda y cobrando cuatro perras.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (30 Jun 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Te has cubierto de gloria con el comentario, te habrás quedado a gusto y todo. En mi trabajo hay gente muy competente, trabajadora y responsable con lo que hacen a los que se le pisa y sabotea el trabajo constantemente porque si, o no le dan ni la mas mínima importancia simplemente por destacar sobre el resto. Todo esto por no ser un lamebotas, o porque no salen con el jefe de running o de copas como si hacen otros. En cambio los que si salen de copas y llevan chorizos y quesos del pueblo al jefe, están bien vistos, muy bien valorados y casi todos ellos, con promoción regalada... y esto no pasa solo en mi trabajo, pasa en todos.
> 
> En españa si no eres un ser despreciable, cretino y mediocre (mas que el que dirige...) no llegas a ser nada. Pasa en todos los ámbitos, sectores y trabajos. No es cuestión de ser un débil, es mas, no tiene nada que ver porque el que tiene potencial lo normal que debería hacer toda empresa es explotar ese potencial y premiar mas que penalizar. A todos nos iría mucho mejor. Y esto sin constar a los sindicalistas, que sin oficio ni beneficio están en los mejores puestos, todos ligeros, de oficialia sin saber... y sin problemas de ningún tipo con la empresa aparte de disponer de ciertos privilegios.
> 
> Que a estas alturas haya alguien viniendo con el cuento de que la gente es floja por no irse a buscar la oportunidad fuera, es que el problema es mas grave de lo que pensamos. Pero bueno, que al final la realidad es la que es y la vemos a diario los que de verdad vamos al trabajo a trabajar, a ganar una nómina y hacer las cosas bien, en vez de hacer migas con el jefe para colocarse.





Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Pues sí, esto es España. Una tierra que abre los brazos a la inmigración y putea a sus propios hijos. Luego nos quejamos de la falta de patriotismo...
> 
> Sin relaciones y contactos no eres nadie en España. Estoy harto de ver jovenes muy bien preparados en trabajos de mierda y cobrando cuatro perras.



"Relaciones y contactos" suena demasiado dulce. Di la verdad: estar bien colocado en la pirámide para tener acceso a los recursos. El matiz es importante. Lo que cuentan son los contactos cualificados, no que el masterizado de provincias de turno se vaya a una feria de empleo a que una Charo le llene de folletos y se deje comer el coño por otras empoderadas.


----------



## Lian (30 Jun 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Hoy Hacienda me ha robado mil euros por haber estado de Este el pasado año, ganando 634 eur de este, me han jodidos pero bien, juro que va a ser la última vez que estos HDP me cobran impuestos, no me voy de este País de Mierda xq tengo responsabilidades familiares, mi hijo es casi superdotado le diré que emigre de este país de mierda en cuanto acabe su carrera, le hablaré de lo mal que trata el Estado opresor confiscatorio con gente submileurista que estando en ERTE por OBLIGACION, encima le sale a pagar la renta, me alegra saber que mis impuestos se van a pagar talleres de pintate el toto o dar ayudas a etnias minoritarias que tienen más dinero que yo, espero que este puto país de mierda, QUIEBRE pronto.



Esa es otra, que estando de ERE que es algo ajeno y que no decide el trabajador... siendo una prestación social se tenga que pagar al año siguiente si se han superado los 1500€ de la dichosa prestación... total, que una parte de esa "ayuda" vuelve a las arcas del estado por considerarse un segundo pagador. Y así con todo. Mientras, la empresa se habrá llevado ayudas de la Junta para que no haya despidos ni se haga ruido con el respaldo de los sindicatos.

Si es que lo tienen todo muy bien pensado, menos el currela, que cada que día que pasa es mas tonto...


----------



## Saluter (30 Jun 2022)

La misma culpa tenéis también los que váis de fachitas de derechas, pues la misma mierda sois que la izquierda y le dáis alternancia. Tanto monta, monta tanto. La izquierda sin vostros no sabría que hacer y viceversa. Sois colaboradores necesarios. Todos los politicos y sus adeptos tendríais que estar borrados de mapa.


----------



## Lian (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Tú y tus compañeros sois unos flojos. Si en tu empresa no te valoran LÁRGATE O LUCHA O ASUME QUE ERES UN PERDEDOR. Quedarte no hace sino validar mi punto de vista: la realidad es la que es, y si no te gusta, o la cambias o te adaptas, y si no lo haces realmente NO TIENES TALENTO, simplemente sabes hacer alguna cosilla bien, y encima eres un conformista que lo único que hace es refunfuñar en una esquina y que cuando le preguntan que qué dice, dice que nada, nada.



En todos los trabajos somos unos flojos entonces... españa está llena de flojos, la hostelería está llena de flojos, las personas con carrera trabajando en MacDonalds son flojos... no se chico, a lo mejor me da que pensar que tu eres uno de esos estómagos agradecidos, o peor aún, andas metido en sindicato y por eso tu te adaptas muy bien a ese "sistema".


----------



## Thuma Dree (30 Jun 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Me canso de verlo. Chavales jóvenes que de haber nacido en otro lugar, quizás en otra época, se habrían comido el mundo, llenos de talento potencial, viendo la vida pasar; aguantando a un palillero en la hostelería, puteados indefinidamente entre másters, cursillos, títulos de idiomas, prácticas no remuneradas, etc, pastoreados por un sistema educativo que es un nido de parásitos, soportando la dualidad en el mercado laboral y el rodillo de la langostada que lo exprime, relegado sentimentalmente por la burbuja sexual, los portales de empleo que le chupan los datos, el paro por falta de enchufe, las estafas académicas y laborales, las sucesivas crisis de un modelo productivo ineficiente, la pandemia, el optimismo obligatorio, los psiquiatras y el negocio de la autoayuda que viven de su dolor, el feminismo..
> 
> ...Es muy duro tener todo a un palmo de la mano y que un conglomerado de hijos de puta y mafias que controlan el estado te lo impidan. Contemplar, impotente, día tras día, como te roban tu vida e impiden realizar tu esencia mientras los niños de papá pueden salvarse de la quema.
> 
> España es una tragedia humana que devora a sus hijos



ahora mismo sólo se salvan los hijos de los funcivagos o langosos de empresas semi públicas, q heredarán varios pisos

más allá de eso, no hay nada, sólo moronegrada paguitera y remeros al borde del suicidio


----------



## Hands Off Venezuela (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que el que vale, vale, y el que necesita que le lleven de la manita para triunfar realmente no merece triunfar. El joven que vale acaba trabajando de lo suyo, sea aquí o en Japón. Un chaval que no es capaz de ponerse a estudiar noruego viendo que en Noruega hay plazas de lo suyo, ese chaval no vale para nada porque es un flojo y un empanado. Que sí, que ojalá en España se pudiera premiar más el talento, pero la realidad es la que es, y el que no sabe adaptarse a la realidad no merece nada.



Querido forero que abre el hilo. Este que cito es el problema de España.


----------



## Thuma Dree (30 Jun 2022)

por supuesto, este sistema socioeconómico corrupto es una verdadera monstruosidad antihumana

creo q sólo queda q algunas d esas mentes, por lo menos las más racionales, decidan construir una sociedad alternativa basada en el autoabastecimiento o trueque y aprendan a sobrevivir por sí mismos/as, se viene un mundo donde se va a liar pardísima en ese sentido, teniendo en cuenta q el leviatán estatal no se podrá ni sostener sólo con lo recaudado... y todo por no habernos aún enterado de lo que es el SOCIALISMO


----------



## cuadrado (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que el que vale, vale, y el que necesita que le lleven de la manita para triunfar realmente no merece triunfar. El joven que vale acaba trabajando de lo suyo, sea aquí o en Japón. Un chaval que no es capaz de ponerse a estudiar noruego viendo que en Noruega hay plazas de lo suyo, ese chaval no vale para nada porque es un flojo y un empanado. Que sí, que ojalá en España se pudiera premiar más el talento, pero la realidad es la que es, y el que no sabe adaptarse a la realidad no merece nada.



noruego dice...ponte tu a estudiar noruego vaya iluminado


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (30 Jun 2022)

Pues el que tiene un talento, lo ejercita y no se rinde y no se pliega a aceptar algo inferior.
Talentos tenemos todos.


----------



## Anonimo23 (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que el que vale, vale, y el que necesita que le lleven de la manita para triunfar realmente no merece triunfar. El joven que vale acaba trabajando de lo suyo, sea aquí o en Japón. Un chaval que no es capaz de ponerse a estudiar noruego viendo que en Noruega hay plazas de lo suyo, ese chaval no vale para nada porque es un flojo y un empanado. Que sí, que ojalá en España se pudiera premiar más el talento, pero la realidad es la que es, y el que no sabe adaptarse a la realidad no merece nada.



Pues nada y asi asi asi hacemos hasta que la horquilla de el que "vale" sea para el 000000000000,1% de los jovenes y es que el resto claaaaro, no valen

seguro que esos que no valen valen menos que tu y tu al mismo tiempo vales lo mismo que el que vale

*menudo hijo de la grandisima puta eres, no?*


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Jun 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Me canso de verlo. Chavales jóvenes que de haber nacido en otro lugar, quizás en otra época, se habrían comido el mundo, llenos de talento potencial, viendo la vida pasar; aguantando a un palillero en la hostelería, puteados indefinidamente entre másters, cursillos, títulos de idiomas, prácticas no remuneradas, etc, pastoreados por un sistema educativo que es un nido de parásitos, soportando la dualidad en el mercado laboral y el rodillo de la langostada que lo exprime, relegado sentimentalmente por la burbuja sexual, los portales de empleo que le chupan los datos, el paro por falta de enchufe, las estafas académicas y laborales, las sucesivas crisis de un modelo productivo ineficiente, la pandemia, el optimismo obligatorio, los psiquiatras y el negocio de la autoayuda que viven de su dolor, el feminismo..
> 
> ...Es muy duro tener todo a un palmo de la mano y que un conglomerado de hijos de puta y mafias que controlan el estado te lo impidan. Contemplar, impotente, día tras día, como te roban tu vida e impiden realizar tu esencia mientras los niños de papá pueden salvarse de la quema.
> 
> España es una tragedia humana que devora a sus hijos



Y mientras tanto, os negais a apoyar un movimiento neofranquista que haga de este pais lo que siempre debio ser
@CHADCEL RADICALIZADO


----------



## EnergiaLibre (30 Jun 2022)

Aquí hay gente muy muy muy buena, si los que mandan se encargasen de que remáramos juntos en vez de cada uno su remo otro gallo cantaría.


----------



## Critikalspanish (30 Jun 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Bueno ¿y que hacen que no se sublevan? Has mencionado todos los materiales que se necesitan para una rebelión. Talento, hartazgo, injusticias, corrupción, puteo continuo y pérdida del tiempo de la vida. O al menos que empiecen a desobedecer y a ser mas contestatarios. Nunca la juventud había sido tan sumisa, callada y obediente como la de ahora, ni media salida de todo, ninguna mala cara, nada de plantar cara o proponer alternativas... ¿que ocurre?



¿Hablas de sublevación?
Los chavales solo esperan a que llegue el fin de semana para fumarse cuatro porros con el dinero que les dan sus pobres padres asfixiados laboralmente.
Mientras entre diario sus litritos en el parque.
Es una generación desechable, no tienen orgullo ni cojones ya que han sido destruidos psicológicamente a base de droga y basura televisiva, redes sociales, etc...
Mientras el morito, colombiano y español traficante con su Mercedes Benz a costa suya y del sudor de sus padres.
Estamos ya cayendo en el abismo y esas pobres almas desgraciadas no se dan ni cuenta.


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Jun 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> le diré que emigre de este país de mierda



Di que si. En lugar de plantar puta cara a los hijos de la gran puta a los que pones en el poder, esbirros de los amos mundialistas que son los que hunden los paises, y hacer algo de verdad por mejorar tu puto pais, tu sal corriendo huyendo a parasitar fuera, comportandote igual que los panchos y moronegros


----------



## bric (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que el que vale, vale, y el que necesita que le lleven de la manita para triunfar realmente no merece triunfar. El joven que vale acaba trabajando de lo suyo, sea aquí o en Japón. Un chaval que no es capaz de ponerse a estudiar noruego viendo que en Noruega hay plazas de lo suyo, ese chaval no vale para nada porque es un flojo y un empanado. Que sí, que ojalá en España se pudiera premiar más el talento, pero la realidad es la que es, y el que no sabe adaptarse a la realidad no merece nada.



No es así. En Japón se utiliza la expresión "el clavo que sobresale es martillado" para referirse precisamente a esto. 

Aunque se conoce más como el síndrome de la amapola alta, espresión muy común en Reino Unido, Irlanda, Australia y Nueva Zelanda.

Y no es nuevo, la primera referencia conocida es de Heródoto. La historia es muy clarificadora:
"Según Heródoto el emperador envió a un mensajero para pedirle consejo a Trasíbulo, sobre la mejor manera de mantener el control sobre el imperio. El mensajero se lo preguntó, pero Trasíbulo solo comenzó a caminar entre los trigales. Cada vez que encontraba una espiga más alta, la cortaba y la arrojaba al suelo. Y no dijo ni una palabra.

Cuando el mensajero volvió con el emperador, le habló acerca de la extraña actitud del consejero. El emperador lo comprendió. El mensaje significaba que debía eliminar a todo aquel que estuviera por encima de los demás. Acabar con los mejores, para que su poder y su supremacía jamás fueran puestos en entredicho."

Lo que ocurre es que en este país, como con todo lo malo, ocurre de una forma generalizada. Sólo tienes que mirar quien hay al frente de los partidos políticos, de las grandes empresas, etc... Al verlos te preguntarás que hacen ahí, si tienen las neuronas justas para no cagarse encima. Sencillo, a la gente valiosa, gente estúpida los han apartado hace tiempo, y sólo quedan idiotas cundo hay que substituirlos.


----------



## Nothing (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> No reduzcas al absurdo, sabes que tengo razón. Investiga dónde hay demanda de tus habilidades, aprende el idioma y lárgate allí. De toda la puta vida sobrevive el que se adapta, si te resignas a tu destino y no haces nada para cambiarlo, pues sí, eres un flojo y un empanado.



Que no te enteras

De lo que se queja el OP es de la falta de oportunidades, por no hablar de las dificultades añadidas, que hay en España

Lo de que haya gente que no tenga ánimo para largarse es un tema diferente, pero ...

La queja, que comparto, va dirigida al desierto cultural y selva burocrática y corrupta en que han convertido España, no de que haya generaciones de personas inteligentes y talentosas, pero demasiado "inocentes" como para hacer unas maletas y pasar por encima, o de lado, a las dificultades

Por otra parte, lo más normal es que una persona inteligente y talentosa, cuando es joven, no tenga esa "picardía" de la que hablas y que los pícaros nacionales se aprovechen de ello por cuatro duros, que es lo que pasa y ha pasado durante toda la transición. Pocos jóvenes realmente inteligentes y talentosos me parece que has conocido. Y añado que esos jóvenes talentosos e inteligentes desaprovechados cuando pierden el idealismo y maduran se convierten en personas resentidas, quemadas y se construyen una muralla alrededor, no creas que son unos muertos de hambre


----------



## Fiallo (30 Jun 2022)

País Paco follapapista en principio y ahora bolivariano progresista tercermundista.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Jonny Favourite (30 Jun 2022)

No nos engañemos. El que es realmente brillante sale de aquí. 
Yo, al contrario que el op, estoy hasta los huevos de ver niñatos indolentes que están constantemente mirando el móvil y sin ninguna gana de trabajar.

Tíos como castillos a los que señoras de 60 años les dan caña trabajando.

Mucho gimnasio y mucha tontería y luego no valen ni para tomar porculo.

Menos tatuajes de mierda y más cojones es lo que necesitan estos niñatos


----------



## Black Jack (30 Jun 2022)

Lian dijo:


> En todos los trabajos somos unos flojos entonces... españa está llena de flojos, la hostelería está llena de flojos, las personas con carrera trabajando en MacDonalds son flojos... no se chico, a lo mejor me da que pensar que tu eres uno de esos estómagos agradecidos, o peor aún, andas metido en sindicato y por eso tu te adaptas muy bien a ese "sistema".



Has dicho algo inteligente entre tanta tontería: España está llena de flojos.


----------



## Aeneas2 (30 Jun 2022)

Si no son suficientemente talentosos como para revertir esa situación por si mismos, no serán tan talentosos realmente Y SE LO MERECEN.

Fdo. Joven español.


----------



## Black Jack (30 Jun 2022)

cuadrado dijo:


> noruego dice...ponte tu a estudiar noruego vaya iluminado



Flojo, gracias por demostrar mi punto de vista. Morirás siendo un mediocre.


----------



## Black Jack (30 Jun 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> Pues nada y asi asi asi hacemos hasta que la horquilla de el que "vale" sea para el 000000000000,1% de los jovenes y es que el resto claaaaro, no valen
> 
> seguro que esos que no valen valen menos que tu y tu al mismo tiempo vales lo mismo que el que vale
> 
> *menudo hijo de la grandisima puta eres, no?*



Hola flojo, da perecilla ponerse a estudiar algo para mejorar tu triste vida, eh.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (30 Jun 2022)

Que hayan regalado muchos títulitos en estas dos o tres últimas décadas a auténticos ceporros no significa que nos sobre talento.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Jun 2022)

Irene Montero se coge el Falcon para irse a NY.


https://www.vozpopuli.com/espana/irene-montero-viaja-falcon-sostiene-mujeres-contaminan-menos.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (30 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Que hayan regalado muchos títulitos en estas dos o tres últimas décadas a auténticos ceporros no significa que nos sobre talento.





Black Jack dijo:


> Hola flojo, da perecilla ponerse a estudiar algo para mejorar tu triste vida, eh.








Bloomberg y la Titulitis.


Ponte un mono Ponte traje. Esa era la frase (junto con el “esto va a ser legen-dario”) que Barney Stinson repetía una y otra vez en la serie “Como conocí a vuestra madre”. Barney (el ligón y juergusta del grupo) sostenía que ponerse traje es la clave para alcanzar el éxito y ser sublime...




www.burbuja.info










La Titulitis, del Abogado al Cocinero.


La Titulitis también va por "modas". Si hace 20 años un hijo le dice a su madre que deja la carrera de Derecho para ir a hacer de cocinero esta le habría puesto el grito en el cielo; Cocinero!! Con lo bien que vive y cobra un buen abogado vas y te me quieres meter a cocinero!! Todo el dia...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AmericanSamoa (30 Jun 2022)

Gente con talento hay muy poca.

El único talento que abunda en España es el del socialismo: valgo mucho, lo merezco todo y "la sociedad" no me valora.

Lo de siempre.


----------



## dcuartero (30 Jun 2022)

Para el forero el perro.

Yo a mi hijo le diré y aconsejarme lo que me salga de las pelotas, si le da por estudiar medicina le diré que se pire a trabajar a Francia 6000 netos mes o a Suecia 7000 eur mes más piso pagado más transporte, si le da por ser ingeniero industrial se irá a Alemania, ya veremos lo que no va hacer es quedarse en esta bazofia de país tercermundista donde hay 3 millones de personas que ingresan menos de 14.000 euros al año y dónde los empresarios palilleros de mierda de este país de mierda salen por la TV pidiendo camareros mileuristas por 14 horas de trabajo de lunes a Domingo, tú tranquilo mi hijo emigra de aquí con una unidad nflacion del 10.2 sueldos de mierda, un bote de chorizo de orza en aceite ha pasado de 8.5 eur a 12.75 eur 4.25 más de subida en tres meses, eso es MAS DE UN 50 porciento de subida, la TV te dirá que la alimentación sube el 4, este país es una mierda, podéis seguir importando negros y panchitos, menudo país de mierda nos está quedando, lucha tu si quieres que a mí me la suda, saludines anormal.


----------



## Nothing (30 Jun 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> No nos engañemos. El que es realmente brillante sale de aquí.
> Yo, al contrario que el op, estoy hasta los huevos de ver niñatos indolentes que están constantemente mirando el móvil y sin ninguna gana de trabajar.
> 
> Tíos como castillos a los que señoras de 60 años les dan caña trabajando.
> ...



¿ Que tiene que ver mirar el móvil, ser como un castillo, ir al gimnasio o llevar tatuajes con ser brillante ?

Claro que hay gente brillante que sale de aquí, pero no la gente realmente brillante que tu dices, sino la gente completamente brillante, que aunque parece lo mismo, no lo es. Es muy difícil tener talento natural o incluso genialidad y al mismo tiempo esa madurez que permite ver la vida con proyección, de hecho lo normal es no tener ambas cualidades a la vez.

Es lo que tiene ser un país de borregos envidiosos, egoístas sin escrúpulos y lameculos de apariencias, que vamos pisando las flores


----------



## Black Jack (30 Jun 2022)

bric dijo:


> No es así. En Japón se utiliza la expresión "el clavo que sobresale es martillado" para referirse precisamente a esto.
> 
> Aunque se conoce más como el síndrome de la amapola alta, espresión muy común en Reino Unido, Irlanda, Australia y Nueva Zelanda.
> 
> ...



Excusas de cobardes. Esos que tú dices que son estúpidos no lo son para nada, porque ellos sí que han triunfado y tú no, tú que tienes tanto talento. Si quieres consolarte con esa gilipollez allá tú, pero justamente esos consuelos de mierda son los que anestesian a los jóvenes y les impiden mosquearse y liarla o ponerse a estudiar un idioma.


----------



## Black Jack (30 Jun 2022)

Nothing dijo:


> Que no te enteras
> 
> De lo que se queja el OP es de la falta de oportunidades, por no hablar de las dificultades añadidas, que hay en España
> 
> ...



Sandeces. El que no tiene oportunidades pero sí talento, va donde haya oportunidades. Y no hace falta ninguna picardía, lo que hace falta son cojones e iniciativa, algo de lo que van sobrados los jóvenes. No sé, con cada excusa que leo más me convenzo de que el problema de los jóvenes no es lo que hay fuera, sino lo que tienen dentro.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (30 Jun 2022)

Nothing dijo:


> ¿ Que tiene que ver mirar el móvil, ser como un castillo, ir al gimnasio o llevar tatuajes con ser brillante ?
> 
> Claro que hay gente brillante que sale de aquí, pero no la gente realmente brillante que tu dices, sino la gente completamente brillante, que aunque parece lo mismo, no lo es. Es muy difícil tener talento natural o incluso genialidad y al mismo tiempo esa madurez que permite ver la vida con proyección, de hecho lo normal es no tener ambas cualidades a la vez.
> 
> Es lo que tiene ser un país de borregos envidiosos, egoístas sin escrúpulos y lameculos de apariencias, que vamos pisando las flores



A ver, el talento o brillantez o como quieras llamarlo sin capacidad de trabajo y sin constancia ES UNA PUTA MIERDA. 

Esta generación de "brillantes jovenes" criada entre algodones y consentida al máximo no tiene tolerancia a la frustración ni sabe aceptar el fracaso como parte del aprendizaje vital.

Todos se creen súper inteligentes y todos creen tener derecho a empezar desde lo más alto.

Ni hablar de aceptar empleos de mierda como tuvimos que hacer los demás. 

Entérate. Gente brillante y con talento ha habido toda la vida.

Antes estas personas empezaban desde abajo a no ser que tuviesen padrino.
Ahora con el yolovalguismo que se gastan los zoomers esto es impensable.

Pena ninguna. Espabilad, montar un partido político o una revolución vía Twitter, eso si


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Jun 2022)

a ver, si realmente España es el problema no sería tan dificil que toda esa gente tan talentosa pudiese ponerse de acuerdo y negociar con Portugal un feudo en el que instalarse para poder desarrollarse de la forma en que España se lo impide

¿qué hace esto imposible?


----------



## bric (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Excusas de cobardes. Esos que tú dices que son estúpidos no lo son para nada, porque ellos sí que han triunfado y tú no, tú que tienes tanto talento. Si quieres consolarte con esa gilipollez allá tú, pero justamente esos consuelos de mierda son los que anestesian a los jóvenes y les impiden mosquearse y liarla o ponerse a estudiar un idioma.



No son excusas, es algo que se ha estudiado desde hace mucho tiempo. Y hay referencias al tema (que se sepa) desde hace 2.500 años. Y sí, triunfan estúpidos porque interesa que sea así. Ni quiero consolarme, ni tengo ninguna otra intención, simplemente he mencionado un hecho probado, que esto ocurre y ha ocurrido desde hace siglos. 

Por cierto, en ningún momento he dicho que haya que aceptar lo que hay. Como se dice por aquí desde hace tiempo: maleta o metralleta, no queda otra.


----------



## luca (30 Jun 2022)

Borrado x firma.


----------



## Black Jack (30 Jun 2022)

Ok flojo.


----------



## Black Jack (30 Jun 2022)

Ok flojo.


----------



## Ds_84 (30 Jun 2022)

Si os pongo ejemplos de manginas y gayers levantandose millonea de euros por ideas de mierda...y vosotros en Spain pasandolas putas mandando curriculums os voy a preñar el alma..

Es la impresora joder!


----------



## Vientosolar (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que el que vale, vale, y el que necesita que le lleven de la manita para triunfar realmente no merece triunfar. El joven que vale acaba trabajando de lo suyo, sea aquí o en Japón. Un chaval que no es capaz de ponerse a estudiar noruego viendo que en Noruega hay plazas de lo suyo, ese chaval no vale para nada porque es un flojo y un empanado. Que sí, que ojalá en España se pudiera premiar más el talento, pero la realidad es la que es, y el que no sabe adaptarse a la realidad no merece nada.



Lo que es de cuñaos opinando no andamos faltos, no.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 Jun 2022)

Alarkos dijo:


> Esto es España
> Ver archivo adjunto 1106460



Efectivamente... papá estado social-comunista devorando vivos a sus hijos.


----------



## Nothing (30 Jun 2022)

A ver ...

Algunos estáis confundiendo a los contados indivíduos que nacen y/o se hacen talentosos o geniales, y que los ha habido siempre, con el general de la última generación

Que un ingeniero mediocre, y con faltas de ortografía, emigre y se saque 3000 pavos al més en Alemania o UK me parece normal, pero no convierte en talentoso o genial al estudiante mediocre. De estos los hay a patadas, y más con la mierda de sistema educadivo que tenemos. Que los mediocres se consideren genios por tener una ingeniería, y haya desechos que se consideren especiales por restregar el dedo con mocos por una pantallita, portando un moño como un nido de gorriones morado en la cabeza, no convierte en desechable al gordo con granos que es un puto genio de las matemáticas, pero al que desprecian tanto los mediocres como los basurillas

El puto genio matemático gordo con granos no va a ir a Harvard porque segúramente su plaza la ocupará alguna otra con pantalones rotos de marca y el pelo morado ( si hablamos de los tiempos actuales ). El gordo acabará en alguna asesoría financiera y cuidando de su madre cuando sea vieja o subempleado por algún cabrón "brillante". Y he dicho "el gordo con granos" como podría haber dicho "el calvo ese que no habla con nadie" o "el flaco sin un duro" o "el que anda como un pato" o simplemente alguien con un físico y personalidad normales pero que dedica su tiempo a sus cosas en vez de lo que él considera "hacer el gilipollas"

En USA tienen las patentes y la ciencia que tienen porque existe la figura del cazatalentos en la educación. Aquí solo para el fútbol


----------



## Furymundo (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Tú y tus compañeros sois unos flojos. Si en tu empresa no te valoran LÁRGATE O LUCHA O ASUME QUE ERES UN PERDEDOR. Quedarte no hace sino validar mi punto de vista: la realidad es la que es, y si no te gusta, o la cambias o te adaptas, y si no lo haces realmente NO TIENES TALENTO, simplemente sabes hacer alguna cosilla bien, y encima eres un conformista que lo único que hace es refunfuñar en una esquina y que cuando le preguntan que qué dice, dice que nada, nada.



lo del talento es tan jodidamente ridiculo........


----------



## sepultada en guano (30 Jun 2022)

Completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## Hrodrich (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Si crees que no cobras lo suficiente, vete a Holanda o Alemania, o lía un pollo en tu empresa, o monta tú una empresa. PERO NO HACER NADA MÁS QUE LLORIQUEAR CON QUE NO TIENES LO QUE TE MERECES NUNCA HARÁ QUE TENGAS LO QUE CREES QUE MERECES, que esa es otra, igual te sobreestimas...



Al ignore de cabeza, langosto subnormal.


----------



## dcuartero (30 Jun 2022)

Aquí tienes talento si eres hijo de papá con contactos y enchufes,sino a emigrar u opositar, lo dicho país de mierda, hoy la Ayuso acaba de aprobar que los hijos de Papá que ganan 100.000 euros se les pague los estudios con beca, joder es que la gasolina pa el Mercedes está muy cara, venga tu currito pringaos que has estado de ERTE el año pasado, a pagar 1700 euros que esas becas no se pagan solas, puta mierda de país deseo con toda mi alma que quiebre esta bazofia de país, saludines


----------



## McNulty (30 Jun 2022)

Te equivocas bastante. Los hijos hezpañoles son muy parecidos a sus padres o incluso peores.

Pero yo niego la mayor, los viejunos del foro tenéis demasiado sobrevalorados a los jovenzuelos actuales, que no os engañe la titulitis y el chapurrear inglés. En general somos mucho más vagos, estamos más acomodados a nivel económico y somos muy individualistas y hedonistas. Somos producto del estado del bienestar de los últimos 20 años.

Y lo de que no hacemos revolución y demás son tonterías. Somos una población muy minoritaria en número con capacidad 0 para influir en nada. Los que tendrían que estar quemando las calles son los cincuentones que aún reman y son muchos, que van a ver su pensión recortada un 40% mínimo cuando se jubilen. Pero ahí les tienes a muchos, teniendo hijos a los 40ylargos, endeudados hasta las trancas y con la mascarilla puesta.


----------



## Black Jack (30 Jun 2022)

Ok flojo.


----------



## Black Jack (30 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Lo que es de cuñaos opinando no andamos faltos, no.



Como tú, que eres un cuñao y un flojo.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (30 Jun 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Bueno ¿y que hacen que no se sublevan? Has mencionado todos los materiales que se necesitan para una rebelión. Talento, hartazgo, injusticias, corrupción, puteo continuo y pérdida del tiempo de la vida. O al menos que empiecen a desobedecer y a ser mas contestatarios. Nunca la juventud había sido tan sumisa, callada y obediente como la de ahora, ni media salida de todo, ninguna mala cara, nada de plantar cara o proponer alternativas... ¿que ocurre?



calla que este sábado hay Fiesta Techno y viene Dj Pepas Diox


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (30 Jun 2022)

los jóvenes deberían hacer eso de bombonas en sedes
pero todo lo que hacen es orbitar alrededor de las conejas, ya elevadas ahora a categoría divina,
e imitar a Kevin y Mohammed que follan mucho y pasan buena Kifa

les han educado en el individualismo, en el "tu a lo tuyo", son RATAS
jamás habrá nada parecido a esa revolución social de antes de la guerra civil


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Jun 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Menos tatuajes de mierda y más cojones es lo que necesitan estos niñatos



¿Y tu, que necesitas tu? Igual cuneta


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Jun 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Para el forero el perro.
> 
> Yo a mi hijo le diré y aconsejarme lo que me salga de las pelotas



Pues eso, que eres puta escoria, igual que moronegros y panchos. Y teneis el pais como lo teneis, porque es lo que os mereceis por vuestros actos


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (30 Jun 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Me canso de verlo. Chavales jóvenes que de haber nacido en otro lugar, quizás en otra época, se habrían comido el mundo, llenos de talento potencial, viendo la vida pasar; aguantando a un palillero en la hostelería, puteados indefinidamente entre másters, cursillos, títulos de idiomas, prácticas no remuneradas, etc, pastoreados por un sistema educativo que es un nido de parásitos, soportando la dualidad en el mercado laboral y el rodillo de la langostada que lo exprime, relegado sentimentalmente por la burbuja sexual, los portales de empleo que le chupan los datos, el paro por falta de enchufe, las estafas académicas y laborales, las sucesivas crisis de un modelo productivo ineficiente, la pandemia, el optimismo obligatorio, los psiquiatras y el negocio de la autoayuda que viven de su dolor, el feminismo..
> 
> ...Es muy duro tener todo a un palmo de la mano y que un conglomerado de hijos de puta y mafias que controlan el estado te lo impidan. Contemplar, impotente, día tras día, como te roban tu vida e impiden realizar tu esencia mientras los niños de papá pueden salvarse de la quema.
> 
> España es una tragedia humana que devora a sus hijos



y la única luz que ven es la plaza de funcivago


----------



## Pollepolle (30 Jun 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Me canso de verlo. Chavales jóvenes que de haber nacido en otro lugar, quizás en otra época, se habrían comido el mundo, llenos de talento potencial, viendo la vida pasar; aguantando a un palillero en la hostelería, puteados indefinidamente entre másters, cursillos, títulos de idiomas, prácticas no remuneradas, etc, pastoreados por un sistema educativo que es un nido de parásitos, soportando la dualidad en el mercado laboral y el rodillo de la langostada que lo exprime, relegado sentimentalmente por la burbuja sexual, los portales de empleo que le chupan los datos, el paro por falta de enchufe, las estafas académicas y laborales, las sucesivas crisis de un modelo productivo ineficiente, la pandemia, el optimismo obligatorio, los psiquiatras y el negocio de la autoayuda que viven de su dolor, el feminismo..
> 
> ...Es muy duro tener todo a un palmo de la mano y que un conglomerado de hijos de puta y mafias que controlan el estado te lo impidan. Contemplar, impotente, día tras día, como te roban tu vida e impiden realizar tu esencia mientras los niños de papá pueden salvarse de la quema.
> 
> España es una tragedia humana que devora a sus hijos



Que se jodan por votar a la pzoe o a porremos.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Jonny Favourite (30 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> ¿Y tu, que necesitas tu? Igual cuneta



GUAU GUAU GUAU

PERRO MALO.

Búscate un curro y dale al remo que se te pasa el arroz, capullo


----------



## Elmachacante (30 Jun 2022)

Un verdadero alfa se las busca si o si claramente espiña te lo pone mas difícil pero ten por seguro que la gente válida se las buscará o emigrará para tener una vida mejor, mientras tanto los normies a REMAR


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Jun 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> dale al remo



Al remo le voy a dar pero en tus costillas, escoria


----------



## Jonny Favourite (30 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Al remo le voy a dar pero en tus costillas, escoria



Que trabajes coño. Que las campurrianas no se pagan solas 

Te veo muy agresivo, ¿otro día sin haber follado?


----------



## Anonimo23 (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Flojo, gracias por demostrar mi punto de vista. Morirás siendo un mediocre.



me suda los putisimos cojones no llegas a tus expectativas puto boomer hijo de la grandisima puta


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (30 Jun 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Bueno ¿y que hacen que no se sublevan? Has mencionado todos los materiales que se necesitan para una rebelión. Talento, hartazgo, injusticias, corrupción, puteo continuo y pérdida del tiempo de la vida. O al menos que empiecen a desobedecer y a ser mas contestatarios. Nunca la juventud había sido tan sumisa, callada y obediente como la de ahora, ni media salida de todo, ninguna mala cara, nada de plantar cara o proponer alternativas... ¿que ocurre?



Tú no has escuchado hablar de la generación silenciosa, por lo que veo.

La sublevación de los jóvenes pasa por no remar, trabajar en negro y no pagar impuestos. Usar internet para conseguir trabajo, largarse a Andorra, Gibraltar o Portugal. Y luego los insultáis, claro.

Vosotros lo que queréis es que rescatemos el sistema para seguir viviendo en él a gustito, como antes. Nosotros queremos CARGÁRNOSLO desde los cimientos y reconstruirlo desde cero, porque esta mierda es insalvable e invivible.


----------



## Menchi (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que el que vale, vale, y el que necesita que le lleven de la manita para triunfar realmente no merece triunfar. El joven que vale acaba trabajando de lo suyo, sea aquí o en Japón. Un chaval que no es capaz de ponerse a estudiar noruego viendo que en Noruega hay plazas de lo suyo, ese chaval no vale para nada porque es un flojo y un empanado. Que sí, que ojalá en España se pudiera premiar más el talento, pero la realidad es la que es, y el que no sabe adaptarse a la realidad no merece nada.



El que vale, vale, sí. 

Pero da vergüenza la cantidad de rémoras que viven de esa aptitud y de esa capacidad. Mientras él pueda aguatar tanto parásito, no habrá problema.

El problema es que los parásitos (y parásitas) nunca tienen suficiente y como el huesped sigue funcionando, empezarán a chuparle la sangre con más fuerza y en más cantidad... y será así hasta que note que no puede más.

Es como el refrán del burro que cuando aprendió a no comer, se le murió al ganadero mientras éste decía "el muy hijo de puta murió ahora que no me hacía gasto".


----------



## Chortina de Humo (30 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que os confundis mucho pensando que con un talento de la hostia vas a cualquier sitio o prosperas hasta en el sitio mas mierda. Creo que no es cuestion de talento sino de ser "avispao".


Tu eres avispao y consigues contactos por saber manejarte entre la gente, y el talento lo alquilas.

Normalmente quien es la reostia en algo es porque le ha echado muchisimo esfuerzo y tiempo, asi que poco habra podido socializar, no tiene "calle", y si encima los mediocres le pisotean por pura envidia pues poco se va a espabilar.


----------



## Vientosolar (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Como tú, que eres un cuñao y un flojo.



Mi veredicto de que eres un cuñao se basa en las tonterías que has dicho y he citado. Tu repetición de loro no se basa en nada.


----------



## Black Jack (30 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Mi veredicto de que eres un cuñao se basa en las tonterías que has dicho y he citado. Tu repetición de loro no se basa en nada.



Tu veredicto no se basa en nada, porque no has dicho en qué me equivoco, lo que te convierte a ti en un cuñao. Y en un flojo.


----------



## Vientosolar (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Tu veredicto no se basa en nada, porque no has dicho en qué me equivoco, lo que te convierte a ti en un cuñao. Y en un flojo.



Se basa, tarugo, en que has dicho que el que vale vale, aquí y en Japón. Lo que va contra la evidencia de que la selección de talentos en otras partes del mundo funciona, y aquí el talento se capa. El sistema educativo es muy importante. Aquí salimos adelante A PESAR del sistema.

Y floja, tu picha.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Jun 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Yo creo que os confundis mucho pensando que con un talento de la hostia vas a cualquier sitio o prosperas hasta en el sitio mas mierda. Creo que no es cuestion de talento sino de ser "avispao".
> 
> 
> Tu eres avispao y consigues contactos por saber manejarte entre la gente, y el talento lo alquilas.
> ...



con esto se puede cerrar el hilo.


----------



## greg_house (30 Jun 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Me canso de verlo. Chavales jóvenes que de haber nacido en otro lugar, quizás en otra época, se habrían comido el mundo, llenos de talento potencial, viendo la vida pasar; aguantando a un palillero en la hostelería, puteados indefinidamente entre másters, cursillos, títulos de idiomas, prácticas no remuneradas, etc, pastoreados por un sistema educativo que es un nido de parásitos, soportando la dualidad en el mercado laboral y el rodillo de la langostada que lo exprime, relegado sentimentalmente por la burbuja sexual, los portales de empleo que le chupan los datos, el paro por falta de enchufe, las estafas académicas y laborales, las sucesivas crisis de un modelo productivo ineficiente, la pandemia, el optimismo obligatorio, los psiquiatras y el negocio de la autoayuda que viven de su dolor, el feminismo..
> 
> ...Es muy duro tener todo a un palmo de la mano y que un conglomerado de hijos de puta y mafias que controlan el estado te lo impidan. Contemplar, impotente, día tras día, como te roban tu vida e impiden realizar tu esencia mientras los niños de papá pueden salvarse de la quema.
> 
> España es una tragedia humana que devora a sus hijos



El chaval con estudios es tratado como mierda. El energumeno, ahora mismo es manager de equipo.

Ojo con esto ultimo porque ya conozco casos de gente con un FP medio, o ni lo basico (certificado escolar), de "encargados". La unica virtud, gente "mala" que solo sabe joder a las personas. Eso a los "capos" les mola.

Habria que matar a un monton de hijos de puta como estos.


----------



## greg_house (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que el que vale, vale, y el que necesita que le lleven de la manita para triunfar realmente no merece triunfar. El joven que vale acaba trabajando de lo suyo, sea aquí o en Japón. Un chaval que no es capaz de ponerse a estudiar noruego viendo que en Noruega hay plazas de lo suyo, ese chaval no vale para nada porque es un flojo y un empanado. Que sí, que ojalá en España se pudiera premiar más el talento, pero la realidad es la que es, y el que no sabe adaptarse a la realidad no merece nada.



El problema es, el precio.


----------



## Funcional (30 Jun 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Me canso de verlo. Chavales jóvenes que de haber nacido en otro lugar, quizás en otra época, se habrían comido el mundo, llenos de talento potencial, viendo la vida pasar; aguantando a un palillero en la hostelería, puteados indefinidamente entre másters, cursillos, títulos de idiomas, prácticas no remuneradas, etc, pastoreados por un sistema educativo que es un nido de parásitos, soportando la dualidad en el mercado laboral y el rodillo de la langostada que lo exprime, relegado sentimentalmente por la burbuja sexual, los portales de empleo que le chupan los datos, el paro por falta de enchufe, las estafas académicas y laborales, las sucesivas crisis de un modelo productivo ineficiente, la pandemia, el optimismo obligatorio, los psiquiatras y el negocio de la autoayuda que viven de su dolor, el feminismo..
> 
> ...Es muy duro tener todo a un palmo de la mano y que un conglomerado de hijos de puta y mafias que controlan el estado te lo impidan. Contemplar, impotente, día tras día, como te roban tu vida e impiden realizar tu esencia mientras los niños de papá pueden salvarse de la quema.
> 
> España es una tragedia humana que devora a sus hijos



Partes de una premisa falsa y por tanto tu construcción falla por la base: de donde te sacas que en España hay talento. Hubo generaciones talentosas, ciertamente, pero no es la actual. Como mucho hay gente que se cree con talento y espera que sean los demás los que les coloquen y reverencien donde creen que se merecen estar. Patético.


----------



## Black Jack (30 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Se basa, tarugo, en que has dicho que el que vale vale, aquí y en Japón. Lo que va contra la evidencia de que la selección de talentos en otras partes del mundo funciona, y aquí el talento se capa. El sistema educativo es muy importante. Aquí salimos adelante A PESAR del sistema.
> 
> Y floja, tu picha.



Acabas de demostrar que eres un flojo. Si vales y no encuentras hueco, realmente no vales tanto como te crees, y tienes que emigrar a lugares en los que hagan falta gente de tu perfil, que tenga ciertas habilidades pero que no sea necesario que sean unos putos cracks. En tu caso, supongo que podrías tener un salario de 200 euros en Mogadiscio, donde serías el puto amo.


----------



## Vientosolar (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Acabas de demostrar que eres un flojo. Si vales y no encuentras hueco, realmente no vales tanto como te crees, y tienes que emigrar a lugares en los que hagan falta gente de tu perfil, que tenga ciertas habilidades pero que no sea necesario que sean unos putos cracks. En tu caso, supongo que podrías tener un salario de 200 euros en Mogadiscio, donde serías el puto amo.



Eres un absoluto tonto del culo, un gilipollas y un tarugo. No tienes idea de nada ni finura para percibir nada. De manera que voy a pasar de ti, y si me siento importunado, te vas al ignore, más que nada para no polucionar los mensajes que leo.


----------



## corolaria (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que el que vale, vale, y el que necesita que le lleven de la manita para triunfar realmente no merece triunfar. El joven que vale acaba trabajando de lo suyo, sea aquí o en Japón. Un chaval que no es capaz de ponerse a estudiar noruego viendo que en Noruega hay plazas de lo suyo, ese chaval no vale para nada porque es un flojo y un empanado. Que sí, que ojalá en España se pudiera premiar más el talento, pero la realidad es la que es, y el que no sabe adaptarse a la realidad no merece nada.




No tienes ni puta idea de lo que es la vida, sin acritud.

Deberías saber ya que aunque te mates y le eches los cojones de Espartero, no hay recompensa para todos. Y que los primeros puestos ya están copados por gente que aunque sea inútil y no se moleste en nada, proviene de buenos entornos.
Y para darte cuenta de eso, sólo tienes que mirar a nuestra clase política, como botón.
O ir a cualquier universidad, donde la endogamia y plagiar y robarles las tesis a los becarios está a la orden del día.


----------



## Black Jack (30 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> *para no polucionar los mensajes que leo*.



Di más bien "para que no me recuerden la mediocridad en la que vivo por no tener cojones".


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (30 Jun 2022)

De nada sirve tener aptitudes, sí no tienes actitud, eso es lo que falla, que te arda la sangre y poner los huevos sobre la mesa, y todo por la mierda de educación recibida se vienen abajo antes de empezar, los chavales estos valen mucho, pero falta carácter.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Jun 2022)

Que les reclamen a sus abuelos y padres, que son quienes votaron durante 47 años a los políticos que crearon el desastre actual.


----------



## corolaria (30 Jun 2022)

El *68,8%* de los profesores obtuvo el doctorado en la misma universidad en la que trabaja. El dato es una muestra de la *endogamia* que existe en la educación superior española, en donde se contrata antes a los de dentro que a los que vienen de fuera, aunque sean mejores y tengan más méritos. En otros países, los docentes tienen que pasar un tiempo en otros campus antes de ser contratados en el de origen.









Endogamia en la universidad: el 70% de los profesores obtuvo el doctorado en la misma universidad en la que trabaja


El 68,8% de los profesores obtuvo el doctorado en la misma universidad en la que trabaja. El dato es una muestra de la endogamia que existe en la educación superior española, en do




www.elmundo.es


----------



## greg_house (30 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> es el discursito libegal hezpañol
> de esos langostos que se creen que se han hecho a si mismos
> ellos no se fueron fuera.



No siempre la gente se puede pirar. Hay temas familiares y personales.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (30 Jun 2022)

Llena de talentos dices... Puede ser, pero sin ambiciones salvo _que alguien mande sobre mi vida para guiarme en aquello para lo que me he preparado_ tenemos lo que tenemos: los camareros y reponedores de supermercado mejor titulados de Europa.


----------



## teperico (30 Jun 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Me canso de verlo. Chavales jóvenes que de haber nacido en otro lugar, quizás en otra época, se habrían comido el mundo, llenos de talento potencial, viendo la vida pasar; aguantando a un palillero en la hostelería, puteados indefinidamente entre másters, cursillos, títulos de idiomas, prácticas no remuneradas, etc, pastoreados por un sistema educativo que es un nido de parásitos, soportando la dualidad en el mercado laboral y el rodillo de la langostada que lo exprime, relegado sentimentalmente por la burbuja sexual, los portales de empleo que le chupan los datos, el paro por falta de enchufe, las estafas académicas y laborales, las sucesivas crisis de un modelo productivo ineficiente, la pandemia, el optimismo obligatorio, los psiquiatras y el negocio de la autoayuda que viven de su dolor, el feminismo..
> 
> ...Es muy duro tener todo a un palmo de la mano y que un conglomerado de hijos de puta y mafias que controlan el estado te lo impidan. Contemplar, impotente, día tras día, como te roban tu vida e impiden realizar tu esencia mientras los niños de papá pueden salvarse de la quema.
> 
> España es una tragedia humana que devora a sus hijos



Toda fuerza tiene su opuesta de reacción. Cuanto más en la mierda esté un país, más presión por mejorar, y no dudeis que lo hará-


----------



## Black Jack (30 Jun 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de lo que es la vida, sin acritud.
> 
> Deberías saber ya que aunque te mates y le eches los cojones de Espartero, no hay recompensa para todos. Y que los primeros puestos ya están copados por gente que aunque sea inútil y no se moleste en nada, proviene de buenos entornos.
> Y para darte cuenta de eso, sólo tienes que mirar a nuestra clase política, como botón.
> O ir a cualquier universidad, donde la endogamia y plagiar y robarles las tesis de los becarios está a la orden del día.



No tienes que ser el número 1 para triunfar, puedes ser perfectamente el número 27 y haber triunfado. No tergiversemos anda, triunfar es trabajar de lo que te gusta cobrando de puta madre, no tienes que ser el capo. Iago Aspas ha tiunfado, y no es CR7. El que no ha triunfado es el que se ha conformado con jugar en 3ª división.


----------



## Murnau (30 Jun 2022)

Dígamelo a mi hamijo, con un montón de conocimientos, 3 idiomas, y siempre trabajando eventual, en precario, contratos de miseria de media jornada donde me hacían trabajar 16 horas, si si, no miento, 16 horas la jornada, 3 jornadas de un funcivago en una, y me cotizaban 4 de las 16. Entraba de día y salía al día siguiente de día también. Donde te decían "ve a inspección de trabajo", lo veías promocionándolo en el telediarreo hezpañordo "inspección de trabajo, vaya usted a inspección de trabajo, es que los hezpañoles no van a inspección de trabajo". Fuimos y se nos rieron en la puta cara, en hacienda y el juzgado lo mismo. Los representantes de la empresa descojonados en el banquillo de detrás, siendo los demandados. El juez haciendo teatro y amenazándolos "es que ushhhted no sabe que por la nueva ley fiscal les pueden caer 200.000 euros de multa". La falsa amenaza por haber destruido la documentación de los trabajadores en menos de un año, que era el menor de sus delitos. Por supuesto, no les puso ni una multa por mal aparcamiento. No necesitaba confirmación para saber que los jueces son basura, pero ese día la tuve. El hijo de puta se quedó mirándome fijamente en ese momento a ver si me había tragado el cuento. Y cuando no, trabajando sin contrato.

En este estercolero me he venido fijando en las dos últimas décadas, que te hacen morir de miseria para que termines anhelando algo que en otros países sería surrealista, como barrendero de las calles. Pero el modus operandi es que te presentas a eso y te lo van negando y negando, y negando, así seas el ingeniero que diseñó los vehículos de limpieza del hay-untamiento. ¿Para qué? pues para que vayas viendo toda una patulea de vagos pasar por delante de ti con puestos regalados, te hundas en la miseria moral, y cuando tengas 55 años o vete a saber cuántos, te admitan en ese puesto y pienses que es el mayor regalo, el maná del cielo. Vamos, lo que pensarán el 99% de retrasados del país, no alguien con dignidad.

Este país es basura, basura en mayúsculas, y no apto para jóvenes por supuesto. Y debe desaparecer, me alegro que vaya a desaparecer.


----------



## Vientosolar (30 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Di más bien "para que no me recuerden la mediocridad en la que vivo por no tener cojones".



al ignore, tonto del culo.


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Jun 2022)

Ya hablaremos de todo esto con mas calma


----------



## Murnau (30 Jun 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> Pues nada y asi asi asi hacemos hasta que la horquilla de el que "vale" sea para el 000000000000,1% de los jovenes y es que el resto claaaaro, no valen
> 
> seguro que esos que no valen valen menos que tu y tu al mismo tiempo vales lo mismo que el que vale
> 
> *menudo hijo de la grandisima puta eres, no?*



Por algo lo tengo en el ignore.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (30 Jun 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Bueno ¿y que hacen que no se sublevan? Has mencionado todos los materiales que se necesitan para una rebelión. Talento, hartazgo, injusticias, corrupción, puteo continuo y pérdida del tiempo de la vida. O al menos que empiecen a desobedecer y a ser mas contestatarios. Nunca la juventud había sido tan sumisa, callada y obediente como la de ahora, ni media salida de todo, ninguna mala cara, nada de plantar cara o proponer alternativas... ¿que ocurre?



Ocurre que a muchos no nos apetece irnos a 10.000 km de familiares y amigos. Solo porque la mafia de España no deje prosperar


----------



## dcuartero (30 Jun 2022)

Oye Perro, Hace cuanto que no follas?


----------



## greg_house (30 Jun 2022)

AbrilSinFlores dijo:


> De nada sirve tener aptitudes, sí no tienes actitud, eso es lo que falla, que te arda la sangre y poner los huevos sobre la mesa, y todo por la mierda de educación recibida se vienen abajo antes de empezar, los chavales estos valen mucho, pero falta carácter.



EL otro dia amenacé con largarme y dejarles toda la puta mierda que llevo a mi cargo. Han reaccionado.


----------



## Murnau (30 Jun 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Yo creo que os confundis mucho pensando que con un talento de la hostia vas a cualquier sitio o prosperas hasta en el sitio mas mierda. Creo que no es cuestion de talento sino de ser "avispao".
> 
> 
> Tu eres avispao y consigues contactos por saber manejarte entre la gente, y el talento lo alquilas.
> ...



Pero eso no es saber manejarse. Subnormales de esos atraen a otros subnormales. A mi, por mi carácter también se me pega mucha gente. Ahora bien, si son basura moral, también los mando a tomar por culo rápido.


----------



## MrDanger (30 Jun 2022)

En EEUU todo el mundo tiene un garaje donde trastear y una casa con espacio. Aquí la mayoría no podemos ni dar un martillazo porque vivimos en colmenas rodeados de vecinos. 

Sumale el sistema educativo (por llamarlo de alguna forma) que destina todo el tiempo y recursos a vagos y retrasados mientras machaca a los que tienen interés en aprender. 

Así estamos.


----------



## richibichi (30 Jun 2022)

España siempre ha sido así.

Luces de Bohemia


----------



## Furymundo (1 Jul 2022)

se me ha venido esta escena


----------



## ashe (1 Jul 2022)

Es lo que tiene un sistema anti-español ¿de donde crees que viene en gran medida la "competividad" de Francia para arriba incluyendo los mafiosos suizos? de ir jodiendo al resto, que en Italia está pasando exactamente lo mismo, solo que Italia está mas avanzada en temas de degradación en comparación a España que tapan con la poca industria que aún tienen los italianos, ya si eso aprended de donde viene toda la degeneración actual y ya adelanto que no viene del mediterraneo



richibichi dijo:


> España siempre ha sido así.
> 
> Luces de Bohemia



Por eso en el franquismo nació empresas como Pegaso que teniendo un embargo (españa) por los vencedores hicieron vehiculos que competian con las mejores compañias del mundo... o el Talgo antes de que los vascos no fuesen la escoria por norma general que son hoy día

Cuanta limpieza hace falta en España...


----------



## Murnau (1 Jul 2022)

Igual no tiene demasiado que ver al caso, pero igual si. Estaba haciendo un alto en el estudio y entro un momento al foro, porque acabo de recordar como si fuera hace poco, la última vez que entré en una oficina de desempleo de mierda. Que insisto, son de desempleo, y no de empleo, porque no están hechas para ayudar a nadie a conseguir empleo, como si sucede en otros países. Si lo hacen es de rebote o pura casualidad, igual que sucede si te ayuda la policía.

Bien, pues coincidió más o menos que había terminado las prácticas de un curso de placas fotovoltaicas, además de certificar un B1 en otro idioma en la Escuela oficial de idiomas, y esperé un poco que tenía que renovar la basura del desempleo esa, así que fui en persona, normalmente prefería no pisar ese antro si es posible. Pues fui con la inocencia todavía de que añadir el diploma número 50 al CV mío que tienen, así como el tercer certificado de idiomas de la Escuela oficial de idiomas sería bueno de alguna misteriosa forma. No recuerdo demasiado, lo que si he recordado con total clarividencia es como la puta charo de mierda le suelta a la charo de la mesa de al lado "uyyyyyyyy que gracioso, el siempre está haciendo cursos jijijijij" en plan como que ya se sabían mi cara. Me resultó ofensiva la frase en sí, pero en ese momento no se me ocurrió pensar que lo que estaba diciendo era "uyyyyyyy que ímbecil, este se cree que haciendo nuestras mierdas de cursos u otros pagados va a encontrar trabajo por muchos idiomas que hable jijijiiji, aquí solo damos trabajo a charos de mierda como yo, que no sabemos ni lo que es java jijijijiji". Lo de Java es literal, cuando la tía me dijo que un ordenador que tenía no iba y le pregunté qué sistema operativo tenía antes de cascar y me respondió que Java. Literal.

También recuerdo estar en otra oficina y escuchar a otra charo por teléfono y en voz alta "fulanito, puedes meter a mi sobrino a trabajar en tal sitio?" y poner a grabar el móvil. Y nada más salir pensar "para qué, ni que este fuera un país donde esto sirve para algo" y borrarlo sobre la marcha.
Pero eso son historias igual para otro día.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (1 Jul 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Igual no tiene demasiado que ver al caso, pero igual si. Estaba haciendo un alto en el estudio y entro un momento al foro, porque acabo de recordar como si fuera hace poco, la última vez que entré en una oficina de desempleo de mierda. Que insisto, son de desempleo, y no de empleo, porque no están hechas para ayudar a nadie a conseguir empleo, como si sucede en otros países. Si lo hacen es de rebote o pura casualidad, igual que sucede si te ayuda la policía.
> 
> Bien, pues coincidió más o menos que había terminado las prácticas de un curso de placas fotovoltaicas, además de certificar un B1 en otro idioma en la Escuela oficial de idiomas, y esperé un poco que tenía que renovar la basura del desempleo esa, así que fui en persona, normalmente prefería no pisar ese antro si es posible. Pues fui con la inocencia todavía de que añadir el diploma número 50 al CV mío que tienen, así como el tercer certificado de idiomas de la Escuela oficial de idiomas sería bueno de alguna misteriosa forma. No recuerdo demasiado, lo que si he recordado con total clarividencia es como la puta charo de mierda le suelta a la charo de la mesa de al lado "uyyyyyyyy que gracioso, el siempre está haciendo cursos jijijijij" en plan como que ya se sabían mi cara. Me resultó ofensiva la frase en sí, pero en ese momento no se me ocurrió pensar que lo que estaba diciendo era "uyyyyyyy que ímbecil, este se cree que haciendo nuestras mierdas de cursos u otros pagados va a encontrar trabajo por muchos idiomas que hable jijijiiji, aquí solo damos trabajo a charos de mierda como yo, que no sabemos ni lo que es java jijijijiji". Lo de Java es literal, cuando la tía me dijo que un ordenador que tenía no iba y le pregunté qué sistema operativo tenía antes de cascar y me respondió que Java. Literal.
> 
> ...



No hay derecho joder.

Yo hice una carrera de pinta y colorea, porque fui víctima del engaño de la universidad y del "estudia lo que te gusta" de cuando se ataban perros con longanizas (mis padres todavía tenían la universidad por una garantía, porque ellos se colocaron con la misma carrera y dejaron hacer) Pero desde entonces he ido haciendo prácticas en la privada, me he reconvertido, he hecho cursos de todo tipo, también he estado en educación como interino... He seguido el camino marcado, con fallos de cálculo como todo el mundo. Pero no puede ser que tengamos un sistema donde el error salga tan caro porque no genera oportunidades y donde todo sea caminar por un alambre. A veces me da la impresión que te fuerzan a hacer cosas por puro interés de los que montan el chiringuito (véase, los másters), para luego decirte que el escenario ha cambiado, que tú te lo buscaste, que realmente eso no sirva para nada..."buscarse la vida" y "echarle cojones" le llama la langostada parásita, pero echarle cojones es hacer trabajo productivo desde el minuto 1, no andar como una ratón acorralado por las tuberías del sistema. Uno se busca la vida y le echa cojones...con lo que hay.

Si solo hubiera un hilo del que tirar, una oportunidad, un "creo en ti". Ves a absolutos inútiles en empresas y dices "esto lo podría hacer yo mucho mejor", pero nada, no hay manera de entrar, porque no se generan oportunidades suficientes para todos y las cosas se encasillan bajo cuerda.

La prueba del algodón es que ni con un CV falso acorde a lo que piden llaman de ningún sitio que no sea mierda pura. ¿Qué haces? Pues seguir pagando titulitos de idiomas, matriculándote aquí y allá, registrándote en mil y un plataformas de empleo... alimentando a la casta de parásitos que viven de tu sangre.

Y mientras estás en esta rueda se te pasa la vida, postergas tus ilusiones, tus sueños y se empobrece tu espíritu, no desarrollas tus habilidades, no puedes amar ni recibir amor... solo buscar el próximo certificado, el próximo engaño. Cuánto hace que no leo un buen libro para disfrutarlo, un libro que no sea una mierda que hay que empollar para sacarse X mierda que te exigen en fraude Y que te promete N? Cuando trabajaba me encantaba ir leyendo en el metro al trabajo. Llegaba con la mente activada, llena de ideas, me culturizaba día a día. Por culpa del puto paro y la puta incertidumbre permanente ya no puedo enriquecer mi cultura, Cuándo podré llegar a un hogar que pueda llamar mío? a una mujer que ame y sepa que ella me ama? cuándo tendré algo en esta vida? por qué este sistema me tortura continuamente y no me quiere dejar llevar una vida digna?


----------



## Murnau (1 Jul 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> No hay derecho joder.
> 
> Yo hice una carrera de pinta y colorea, porque fui víctima del engaño de la universidad y del "estudia lo que te gusta" de cuando se ataban perros con longanizas (mis padres todavía tenían la universidad por una garantía, porque ellos se colocaron con la misma carrera y dejaron hacer) Pero desde entonces he ido haciendo prácticas en la privada, me he reconvertido, he hecho cursos de todo tipo, también he estado en educación como interino... He seguido el camino marcado, con fallos de cálculo como todo el mundo. Pero no puede ser que tengamos un sistema donde el error salga tan caro porque no genera oportunidades y donde todo sea caminar por un alambre. A veces me da la impresión que te fuerzan a hacer cosas por puro interés de los que montan el chiringuito (véase, los másters), para luego decirte que el escenario ha cambiado, que tú te lo buscaste, que realmente eso no sirva para nada..."buscarse la vida" y "echarle cojones" le llama la langostada parásita, pero echarle cojones es hacer trabajo productivo desde el minuto 1, no andar como una ratón acorralado por las tuberías del sistema. Uno se busca la vida y le echa cojones...con lo que hay.
> 
> ...



Ahí va la hostia, pero si eras otro troll, o el mismo que tiene veinte cuentas, a saber. Mi carrera de pinta y colorea no tiene nada subnormal.

De la segunda frase no he pasado, a saber las chorradas que dices, eso sí, me ha parecido ver en uno de esos movimientos balísticos de la vista la palabra langosto junto a sacrificio.

Para que lo sepas, no escribo eso para quejarme, pues soy un hombre, si no más bien para describir la situación, langosto de mierda.

Y ahora púdrete en el ignore hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Toctocquienes (1 Jul 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Me canso de verlo. Chavales jóvenes que de haber nacido en otro lugar, quizás en otra época, se habrían comido el mundo, llenos de talento potencial, viendo la vida pasar; aguantando a un palillero en la hostelería, puteados indefinidamente entre másters, cursillos, títulos de idiomas, prácticas no remuneradas, etc, pastoreados por un sistema educativo que es un nido de parásitos, soportando la dualidad en el mercado laboral y el rodillo de la langostada que lo exprime, relegado sentimentalmente por la burbuja sexual, los portales de empleo que le chupan los datos, el paro por falta de enchufe, las estafas académicas y laborales, las sucesivas crisis de un modelo productivo ineficiente, la pandemia, el optimismo obligatorio, los psiquiatras y el negocio de la autoayuda que viven de su dolor, el feminismo..
> 
> ...Es muy duro tener todo a un palmo de la mano y que un conglomerado de hijos de puta y mafias que controlan el estado te lo impidan. Contemplar, impotente, día tras día, como te roban tu vida e impiden realizar tu esencia mientras los niños de papá pueden salvarse de la quema.
> 
> España es una tragedia humana que devora a sus hijos




Buena sarta de gilipolleces.
A ver anormal hijo de mil putas. En España no hay mucho talento. Hay muchos licenciados, que no es lo mismo.
Cada año salen miles y miles de licenciados, más de los que el mercado puede absorber, y aún así, miles y miles de descerebrados siguen matriculándose en universidades.
Es SU puto problema. Los inteligentes que no hemos seguido el rebaño nos hemos ganado un sitio. La masa borrega que ha repetido los errores de las generaciones anteriores se merece comer una mierda, y se la están comiendo.

En realidad, es un sistema justo: ves a mil personas de una carrera en paro o cobrando una mierda, y te matriculas en esa misma carrera.
¿Es a eso a lo que llamas talento? Ojalá veas morir a tu puta familia de forma agónica por subnormal.


----------



## skan (1 Jul 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que el que vale, vale, y el que necesita que le lleven de la manita para triunfar realmente no merece triunfar. El joven que vale acaba trabajando de lo suyo, sea aquí o en Japón. Un chaval que no es capaz de ponerse a estudiar noruego viendo que en Noruega hay plazas de lo suyo, ese chaval no vale para nada porque es un flojo y un empanado. Que sí, que ojalá en España se pudiera premiar más el talento, pero la realidad es la que es, y el que no sabe adaptarse a la realidad no merece nada.



Desgraciadamente el 80% de lo que consigue la gente es por herencia, enchufe o incluso robando.


----------



## BigJoe (1 Jul 2022)

Yo he conocido a gente intelectualmente brillante , que estudiaron carreras difíciles con nota y han preferido trabajar de funcionarios a intentar dedicarse a la investigación, se educaron en el Estado y terminaron trabajando para el.

El gran chollo de ser funcionario en España, es, entre otras cosas, la condena del talento desaprovechado de quien pilla plaza.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (1 Jul 2022)

Y con todos estos argumentos, no he visto una sociedad joven tan mansa y docil como esta.


----------



## trancos123 (1 Jul 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Me canso de verlo. Chavales jóvenes que de haber nacido en otro lugar, quizás en otra época, se habrían comido el mundo, llenos de talento potencial, viendo la vida pasar; aguantando a un palillero en la hostelería, puteados indefinidamente entre másters, cursillos, títulos de idiomas, prácticas no remuneradas, etc, pastoreados por un sistema educativo que es un nido de parásitos, soportando la dualidad en el mercado laboral y el rodillo de la langostada que lo exprime, relegado sentimentalmente por la burbuja sexual, los portales de empleo que le chupan los datos, el paro por falta de enchufe, las estafas académicas y laborales, las sucesivas crisis de un modelo productivo ineficiente, la pandemia, el optimismo obligatorio, los psiquiatras y el negocio de la autoayuda que viven de su dolor, el feminismo..
> 
> ...Es muy duro tener todo a un palmo de la mano y que un conglomerado de hijos de puta y mafias que controlan el estado te lo impidan. Contemplar, impotente, día tras día, como te roban tu vida e impiden realizar tu esencia mientras los niños de papá pueden salvarse de la quema.
> 
> España es una tragedia humana que devora a sus hijos



Mercado dual de trabajo.


----------



## Ringbell (1 Jul 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> No hay derecho joder.
> 
> Yo hice una carrera de pinta y colorea, porque fui víctima del engaño de la universidad y del "estudia lo que te gusta" de cuando se ataban perros con longanizas (mis padres todavía tenían la universidad por una garantía, porque ellos se colocaron con la misma carrera y dejaron hacer) Pero desde entonces he ido haciendo prácticas en la privada, me he reconvertido, he hecho cursos de todo tipo, también he estado en educación como interino... He seguido el camino marcado, con fallos de cálculo como todo el mundo. Pero no puede ser que tengamos un sistema donde el error salga tan caro porque no genera oportunidades y donde todo sea caminar por un alambre. A veces me da la impresión que te fuerzan a hacer cosas por puro interés de los que montan el chiringuito (véase, los másters), para luego decirte que el escenario ha cambiado, que tú te lo buscaste, que realmente eso no sirva para nada..."buscarse la vida" y "echarle cojones" le llama la langostada parásita, pero echarle cojones es hacer trabajo productivo desde el minuto 1, no andar como una ratón acorralado por las tuberías del sistema. Uno se busca la vida y le echa cojones...con lo que hay.
> 
> ...



En eso los zoomers han tenido suerte, se han dado cuenta que estudiar tantos años es estúpido porque la mayoría de los trabajos no necesitan tanta preparación.
Y como dices, no disfrutas estudiando a cierta edad. Tener estabilidad hace que tengas tranquilidad y quieras cultivarte en tus ratos libres, encadenar curso con curso para ver si sobrevives no es sano, es inhumano, y como dices la vida se te pasa. 
Y los mas mayores y los de arriba tienen la cabeza tan metida por el culo que les extraña que la gente no quiera saber nada.







Me gustaría exponer este caso de padre que llora porque su hijo sacó bajas notas. Me hizo gracia, porque al padre boomer solo le preocupa su ego, no que su hijo tendrá un futuro se mierda, trabajando demasiadas horas al día, sin poder acceder a un techo y mucho menos tener sexo. Entonces cual es el motivo para vivir? Satisfacer a tu padre boomer que vendió tu futuro?
Lee sobre Lying Flat/Let it Rot en China. La gente simplemente se está cansando de una sociedad que los maltrata.

Lo de Ucrania también abrió los ojos a mucha gente, con ucrnaianas prostituyendose por dinero fuera mientras sus maridos, hermanos y padres están muriendo en la guerra.

Sencillamente hemos entrado en una época donde no tiene sentido luchar. Y siento si suena desmoralizador, pero esto es así. Procura no obsesionarte y simplemente sé egoísta


----------



## Skreytingamaður (1 Jul 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que el que vale, vale, y el que necesita que le lleven de la manita para triunfar realmente no merece triunfar. El joven que vale acaba trabajando de lo suyo, sea aquí o en Japón. Un chaval que no es capaz de ponerse a estudiar noruego viendo que en Noruega hay plazas de lo suyo, ese chaval no vale para nada porque es un flojo y un empanado. Que sí, que ojalá en España se pudiera premiar más el talento, pero la realidad es la que es, y el que no sabe adaptarse a la realidad no merece nada.



Emigrar no siempre es una buena solución y tampoco hay trabajos para todos los que tienen talento, normalmente los mejores empleos son para quienes viven en el país y el que llega de fuera se tiene que conformar con los trabajos que no quiere hacer nadie. 
Tener talento, llegar a otro país y que te traten como escoria también es muy frustante. El que se queda aquí al menos tiene a su familia y amigos.
En Noruega por mucho noruego que sepas nunca terminas de integrarte y a la hora de promocionarte en una empresa, siempre habrá otros que tengan preferencia. Allí también te puedes pasar tus mejores años muerto en vida


----------



## Hugault (1 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Los políticos convirtieron a España en un país de funcionarios, putas y camareros, y ahora los funcionarios tele”trabajan”, el PSOE y Podemos quieren acabar con las putas, y los camareros dicen que va a remar su puta madre por 1000€ que se les van en transporte, alquiler e impuestos. Vamos, que aquí no dobla el lomo y produce NI DIOS.
> España está acabada.



Joder, vaya sentencia.
De las mejores en tiempos.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (1 Jul 2022)

Y si no tienes que reciclarte, tienes que pagar un curso, y si no es el curso son certificados de idiomas y si no networking, o a la feria de empleo a llevarte folletos, o mejorar tus aptitudes personales con una coach. 

Vamos, que hay un atolladero de gente y para que no molestes te marean de aquí para allá mientras te van sacando la sangre.


----------



## Nothing (1 Jul 2022)

Te estaba llamando gilipollas en tolacara. No hay funcivagos con más aires de superioridad que los del INEM o como cojones se quiera llamar ahora. Te tratan peor que un pedazo de mierda del zapato. Pero quizás hay unos peores, por peligrosos, que son los de hacienda, al fin y al cabo, a no ser que quieran retirarte alguna prestación, te puedes descojonar tú también en la cara de lo que te diga un funci del INEM

Con los de hacienda es distinto. Uno de estos te puede estar diciendo lo contrario que el anterior, al mismo que te indica que le enseñes los papeles de ese sobre, del cual se te acaban de quitar las ganas de abrir


----------



## jake (1 Jul 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Me canso de verlo. Chavales jóvenes que de haber nacido en otro lugar, quizás en otra época, se habrían comido el mundo, llenos de talento potencial, viendo la vida pasar; aguantando a un palillero en la hostelería, puteados indefinidamente entre másters, cursillos, títulos de idiomas, prácticas no remuneradas, etc, pastoreados por un sistema educativo que es un nido de parásitos, soportando la dualidad en el mercado laboral y el rodillo de la langostada que lo exprime, relegado sentimentalmente por la burbuja sexual, los portales de empleo que le chupan los datos, el paro por falta de enchufe, las estafas académicas y laborales, las sucesivas crisis de un modelo productivo ineficiente, la pandemia, el optimismo obligatorio, los psiquiatras y el negocio de la autoayuda que viven de su dolor, el feminismo..
> 
> ...Es muy duro tener todo a un palmo de la mano y que un conglomerado de hijos de puta y mafias que controlan el estado te lo impidan. Contemplar, impotente, día tras día, como te roban tu vida e impiden realizar tu esencia mientras los niños de papá pueden salvarse de la quema.
> 
> España es una tragedia humana que devora a sus hijos



El mejor primer mensaje de post que he visto en burbuja en muchísimo tiempo.


----------



## Netón (1 Jul 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Me canso de verlo. Chavales jóvenes que de haber nacido en otro lugar, quizás en otra época, se habrían comido el mundo, llenos de talento potencial, viendo la vida pasar; aguantando a un palillero en la hostelería, puteados indefinidamente entre másters, cursillos, títulos de idiomas, prácticas no remuneradas, etc, pastoreados por un sistema educativo que es un nido de parásitos, soportando la dualidad en el mercado laboral y el rodillo de la langostada que lo exprime, relegado sentimentalmente por la burbuja sexual, los portales de empleo que le chupan los datos, el paro por falta de enchufe, las estafas académicas y laborales, las sucesivas crisis de un modelo productivo ineficiente, la pandemia, el optimismo obligatorio, los psiquiatras y el negocio de la autoayuda que viven de su dolor, el feminismo..
> 
> ...Es muy duro tener todo a un palmo de la mano y que un conglomerado de hijos de puta y mafias que controlan el estado te lo impidan. Contemplar, impotente, día tras día, como te roban tu vida e impiden realizar tu esencia mientras los niños de papá pueden salvarse de la quema.
> 
> España es una tragedia humana que devora a sus hijos



Cierto, culpa del socialismo de PP y PSOE, de los partidillos que al final les prestan los votos para vivir también del cuento y de la educación, del sistema educativo de los colegios, institutos y universidades y de la educación que se les da en casa.




Black Jack dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que el que vale, vale, y el que necesita que le lleven de la manita para triunfar realmente no merece triunfar. El joven que vale acaba trabajando de lo suyo, sea aquí o en Japón. Un chaval que no es capaz de ponerse a estudiar noruego viendo que en Noruega hay plazas de lo suyo, ese chaval no vale para nada porque es un flojo y un empanado. Que sí, que ojalá en España se pudiera premiar más el talento, pero la realidad es la que es, y el que no sabe adaptarse a la realidad no merece nada.



También cierto. Hay tres niveles, (1) el que no vale para nada y es arrastrado por el sistema educativo de mierda, (2) el que dándole una educación en condiciones podría superar a la media y ser una persona de éxito o de provecho y (3) el que de verdad vale por sí mismo y pese a los obstáculos que se le pongan por delante, no se rinde y consigue ser una persona de provecho o de éxito en España y/o fuera de España.
En el (1) hay cientos de miles que se dejan llevar por la corriente esperando el milagro, en el (2) hay millones que aspiran a ser funcionarios sin vocación alguna.
En el (3) hay grandes personas de verdad y grandes hijos de puta sin escrúpulos. Ojo, hijos de puta sin escrúpulos también hay en (1) y en (2), muuuuuuuuchos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Jul 2022)

Te falta decir que todos quieren mas de lo mismo


----------



## Doctor Nunca (1 Jul 2022)

Muchos decís que los jóvenes tienen mil y un titulitos que no sirven para nada...y ese es el problema para ellos también. Se les mete en ese circuito ya desde críos y ellos siguen el sendero con la ilusión de que recibirán recompensa.

Esto teniendo en cuenta que, salvo profesiones cualificadas, la mayoría de trabajos los puede desempeñar -virtualmente- cualquiera, máxime los de calientasillas.

Títulos que al final solo valen para hacer criba entre miles de aspirantes porque no hay capital para emplearlos a todos, y para que los sueldos de las profesiones más demandadas no se desplomen definitivamente. Pero esos títulos se desvalorizan gracias a que la gente se endeuda y hace lo que haga falta para conseguirlos, con lo que al final hay que subir de nuevo el listón y solo los primeros en llegar salvan el cuello. La estafa de la pirámide.

El socialismo y la conducido de las universidades solo han llevado a un negocio clientelar tejido en torno a la precariedad, que tiene como primera piedra el desmantelamiento de la economía productiva.

Cada vez menos cosas están aseguradas, y cada vez hay que esforzarse más para conseguir menos, con lo que al final eres un burócrata de tu propia vida intentando que no te aplasten.


----------

